# Der PCGH Community - Netzteil Calculator (Free)



## Multithread (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hallo Community.
Einige haben das Projekt während der Beta Phase in meinem Blog verfolgt. Nun möchte ich es von dem Blog hier in das Forum verschieben.

Ich sehe jeden tag Foren Postings wo gefragt wird ob das oder das Netzteil für diese und jene Hardware noch ausreicht.
Im Internet gibt es viele "Watt-Rechner" die aber leider sehr ungenau arbeiten und meist Netzteile Empfehlen die viel zu groß sind.
Deswegen habe ich mir gedacht, Programmiere ich einen Netzteil Calculator der ziemlich genau sein soll. Falls Ihr Fehler finden solltet,
oder euch eine CPU / GPU fehlt, schreibt mich an! 

*[Umfrage] Wie gefällt dir das Programm?
Sehr gut!
Gut!
Geht so.
Braucht man nicht
Totaler mist.
Ich fühle mich geistig nicht in der Lage, diese frage zu beantworten :S
Ergebnis zeigen
*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuelle Version: 2
Download: https://github.com/Multithread/PSU_Calculator/releases/
Datum: 16.10.2014
V1.1:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/psucalculator/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Geplante Feautures:*
- Aktuelle Keine Pendenten

*Bug Fixing:*
-- Keine Bekannten in V2

Vorschläge für weitere Verbesserungen sind herzlich willkommen.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Changelog:


Spoiler



*Netzteilliste Aktualisiert:*
Hinzugefügt:
- BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 850/1000/1200 Watt
- Superflower HX Golden Green 550
- Superflower Fanless Platinum 430/500

Entfernt:
- L8 400 Watt

*Version 2*
+ Downloadlink der Netzteildaten kann nun angepasst werden, damit sind eigene Bibbliotheken möglich.
+ Hinweismeldung wenn neue Daten Heruntergeladen werden konnten (Wird wohl auch erstmal etwas reger benutzt)
+ Die meisten Checkboxen sind Dynamisch, es können nun weitere Ohne Programm Update hinzugefügt werden.

*Version 1.8*
+ Netzteilempfehlungen beachten nun Stecker und teilweise die Railverteilung.
+ Daten können nun bei der Exe oder im AppData Ordner gespeichert werden.

*Version 1.7*
+ CPU+GPU als XML gespeichert und abgerufen.
+ Netzteilempfehlungen bug behoben.

*Version 1.6*
+ Einstellungen jetzt als XML gespeichert
+ Netzteile nun als XML geladen
+ Mehr Netzteile/Suchmaschinenresultate und Testberichte
-Versionen 1.2-1.5 Sind nicht mehr updatefähig aufgrund von änderungen am Dateisystem auf dem Server.

*Version 1.5 *
+ Testberichte nun abrufbar.
+ Rauskopieren der aktuellen Komponentenwahl möglich.

*Version 1.4 (Beta)*
+ Suche verbessert, suche nach mehreren teilen nun möglich
+ Netzteil Wattrange angepasst
+ Mehrere preissuchmaschinen möglich
+ Einstellungen beinhalten nun auswahl der Standard-Preisvergleichsmaschine.

*Version 1.3 (Stable)*
+ mehr und bessere Netzteilempfehlungen
+ Lokales speichern und Updaten des aktuellen standes GPU/CPU/NT's
+ Automatisches Gruppieren von CPU's/GPU's / Einordnung von neuen
+ Netzteilempfehlungen aus dem Inet aktuallisieren
+ Suche bei CPU's und GPU's
+ neuer NT Empfehlungsalgorithmus
+ Tabstop funktion
+ einige ATI Radeon HD 4000 Karten
+ lokales laden/speichern von Daten.
+ Physx karten jetzt mit suche


*Version 1.2.0.0 (Stable)*
+ weitere So. 2011 CPU's hinzugefügt
+ automatische Fenstergrössenanpassung bei vielen GPU's
+ OC Feauture mit einbeziehung der Kühllösung bezüglich des zurätzlichen Stromverbrauches
- Menupunkt Optionen -> Wird atuell nicht gebraucht
+ Copy to Zwischenablage der NT Nmpfehlungen als Forumfähiger Code
+ Auto Update aus dem Inet von CPU's und GPU's
+ Bugfix Mono -> gh-Links sollten nun gehen (Lubuntu 14.04)


*Version 1.1.0.0 (Stable)*
Code Refactoring
GUI angepasst
Angezeigte empfohlene Netzteile angepasst
+Tripple CF/SLI Support
+ Kühlart CPU angepasstr
+ Support für GPGPU Rigs mit vielen Grakas
- Chat
- Auto updater
- Theme auswahl

*Version 1.0.00 (Stable)*
+ Bugs gefixt
+ Phys-X  möglich
+ CPUs + GPUs hinzugefügt
+ 4-Way SLI / CF möglich
+ Stable!

*Version 1.0.14.10.05 ----> RC9*
+ Unterstützung für 2 CPUs
+ SSDs hinzugefügt
+ Intel Core i7 4790(k) hinzugefügt
+ GTX 750(ti) hinzugefügt
+ Radeon R7 Serie hinzugefügt
+ AMD Athlon Serie hinzugefügt
+ Radeon R9 290X hinzugefügt
+ Community Chat hinzugefügt (Für Beratung etc.)

*Version 1.0.14.10.04 ----> RC8*
+ Xeon E3 1231 gefixt
+ SLI / CF *Hotfix*
+ Intel Core 2 Quad CPUs hinzugefügt

*Version 1.0.14.10.03 ----> RC7*
+ Fehler behoben (SLI / CF)
    (bei GPU OC wurde nur eine Karte berechnet)
+ Haswell E CPUs hinzugefügt
+ Benutzeroberfläche angepasst
+ PCI-Karten
+ Andere Geräte (Cardreader etc.)
+ FAQ hinzugefügt
+ GeForce GTX 650Ti hinzugefügt
+ GeForce GTX 780 hinzugefügt
+ Liste der donations hinzugefügt
+ Intel Xeon E3 Serie hinzugefügt
+ Intel Core i5 4690(k) hinzugefügt
+ Code cleanup

*Version 1.0.14.10.02 ----> RC6*
+ Bug beim Updater gefixt (Infinity Pop-up)
+ GeForce Titan Black hinzugefügt
+ AMD Radeon HD 6xxx Serie hinzugefügt
+ Netzteil Liste sortiert (Qualität absteigend)
+ Weitere Netzteile hinzugefügt
+ Feedback der Community umgesetzt
+ Korrektur falscher Watt Angaben
+ Laufwerke/Festplatten auf 10 erweitert
+ Lüfter auf 13 erweitert
+ OC Profile erweitert / verbessert
+ PCGHX Logos / Grafiken 'erstmal' entfernt
+ Windows 10 Kompatibel
+ GUI Fehler behoben

*Version 1.0.14.10.01 ----> RC5*
+ Intel Core i7 2600(k) gefixt
+ Theme auswahl (Classic / Modern)
+ Kleinere anpassungen
+ Programmstart beschleunigt

*Version 1.0.14.09.30 ----> RC4*
+ Fehler gefixt
+ GTX 760 hinzugefügt

*Version 1.0.14.09.29 ----> RC3*
+ Updater implementiert (Test!)

*Version 1.0.14.09.28 ----> RC2*
+ Mehr CPUs (Intel i3)
+ Mehr GPUs (GeForce 4xx)

*Version 1.0.14.09.27 ----> RC1*
+ Paar neue Netzteile
+ Mehr GPUs (GTX 5XX)
+ Mehr CPUs (Intel Core 2)
+ Cleanup! 

*Version 1.0.14.09.26*
+ Mehr CPUs (AMD)
+ Code weiter optimiert (thx Rho!)
+ Fehler behoben (SLI / CF)

*Version 1.0.14.09.25*
+ Mehr CPUs (Intel i5)
+ Netzteil Übersicht verbessert

*Version 1.0.14.09.24*
+ GPUs und CPUs hinzugefügt
+ Stromverbrauch wird live berechnet
+ Benutzbarkeit verbessert

*Version 1.0.14.09.23*
+ GUI optimiert
+ Sourcecode optimiert
+ Code cleanup

*Version 1.0.14.09.22*
+ Mehr CPUs und GPUs hinzugefügt
+ Falsche TDP angaben korrigiert
+ Tweaks an der GUI
+ SLI / CF hinzugefügt
+ Bugs gefixt

*Version 1.0.14.09.21*
+ Benutzeroberfläche angepasst
+ Musik Modul erstmal entfernt
+ Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert 


*Version 1.0.14.09.20*
- First Release!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ein dickes DANKE an alle die dieses Projekt Finanziell Unterstützt haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klaus W.  -  2,00€
Björn S.  -  2,00€
Florian M.  -  2,00€
Andreas N.  -  2,00€
M1kraft  -  10,00€
​


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Wieso lädst du den Screenshot nicht im Forum hoch?
Dann kannst du ihn direkt im Beitrag anzeigen.

Sonst:


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Mach ich noch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Oktober 2014)

Krass , werde es nachher ausprobieren, gehört auf jedenfal auf die Main.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Nein, noch nicht  ist noch nicht final. Denke morgen kommt eine Stabile Version.
Fehlen auch noch paar CPUs und GPUs.


----------



## Dartwurst (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Das ist doch mal eine gute Sache.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Der haut aber auch ordentlich Sicherheit oben drauf.
Nachdem brauch meine Kiste 550W und min. ein 600W Netzteil.
Dabei sind es unter Spielelast 350-400W am Stecker.

Mal schaun wie die Finalversion später ist, trotzdem erstmal nen  für die Arbeit


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Hast du die TDP Werte als Grundlage genommen?
Bei mir stimmen die Angaben zumindest nicht.
Außerdem solltest du bei "Kühlung" nicht nur auf Wasser setzen sondern alle Möglichkeiten anbieten.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Habs mal ausprobiert und die Vorschläge sind teils ein bisschen hoch angesetzt (450-1200Watt).
Läuft tatsächlich mit 400Watt, also würde das 450Watt NT schon passen, aber 1200Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



taks schrieb:


> Habs mal ausprobiert und die Vorschläge sind teils ein bisschen hoch angesetzt (450-1200Watt).
> Läuft tatsächlich mit 400Watt, also würde das 450Watt NT schon passen, aber 1200Watt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wird noch gefixt.


----------



## hanfi104 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Bei Laufwerke fehlt noch die Option "keine"(hab drauf geklickt, jetzt muss ich eins Auswählen)
Greift das Prog. bei jeder Option auf eine Onlinedatenbank zu? Sonst kann ich mir meine fast minuten langen Hänger im Programm nicht erklären(hab grade gravierende I-net probleme).
Die Netzteilauswahl ist ganz nett, aber er bietet mir unter anderen ein 1200Watt NT an, bei Angabe von 420 Watt, das 450 Watt wiederrum ist schon zu klein


----------



## BenRo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Sieht erstmal top aus, teste es gerade unter Linux (Wine).

Ein paar erste Anmerkungen:
1. "Wasserkühlung" erhöht bei meinem System die Leistungsaufnahme um 100 Watt. Das scheint ne Pauschalangabe zu sein, die meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch ist. Meine Pumpe zieht laut Spezifikationen 5 Watt, dass es durchaus Pumpen mit höherem Stromverbrauch gibt (z. B. Laing DDC sind gluabe ich 12Watt), ist mir bewusst, aber pauschal mal 100 ansetzen ist in jedem Fall viel zu hoch. Soll der Punkt eigentlich nur die Pumpe oder auch die Lüfter am Radiator mit beinhalten? Wenn dem so ist, müsste es allerdings eine Abhängigkeit zur verbauten Hardware (CPU/GPU) geben, von der ja die Radiatorfläche und somit auch die mögliche Anzahl Lüfter abhängt.

2. Das hier im Forum öfter mal empfohlene Antec High Current Pro 850 Watt scheint nicht in deinem Rechner zu sein, auch einige BeQuiet Straight Power und Dark Power Vertreter fehlen noch (ist dir wahrscheinlich schon bewusst)

3. Wenn ich "Laufwerke" einmal gesetzt habe, kann ich es nie wieder auf 0 zurücksetzen, ebenso Lüfter

4. Auch wenn man einfach auf einen der leeren Einträge in der GPU-Liste klicken kann, die du als Abstandhalter einsetzt würde ich mir ganz oben einen Eintrag "keine" wünschen

5. Wonach sind die Netzteile in der Empfehlungsliste sortiert? Alphabetisch ist es nicht, Wattzahl ist es auch nicht und "besonders geeignet" scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Wenn sie noch gar nicht sortiert sind, würde ich das ändern. 

6. Absolut überdimensionierte Netzteile sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht empfohlen werden (d. H. zum Beispiel Netzteile die 3x soviel (oder noch mehr) Watt leisten könnten wie der Gesamtverbrauch)

7. Sehe keinen Grund, Festplatten, Laufwerke und Lüfter auf maximal 6 zu beschränken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

LOL 672 Watt (525W CPU+GPUs), das ist die Verlustleistung und nicht der Verbrauch.
Ich habe den Innovatek Leistungsrechner weiter upgedatet, aber nur AMD, der zeigt das selbe an aber in TDP.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



BenRo schrieb:


> 3. Wenn ich "Laufwerke" einmal gesetzt habe, kann ich es nie wieder auf 0 zurücksetzen, ebenso Lüfter


 
Ich würde in jede ComboBox (oder Tabelle welche dahinter ist) einen Default-Eintrag mit "Bitte wählen" machen.
Nicht der ComboBox "Bitte wählen" als caption geben, sondern eben diesen Eintrag als default anzeigen (geht zumindest bei Java soweit ich weiss).
Somit kann man die Lüfter etc. wieder auf 0 setzen 


edit: 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Du hast das PCGH-Logo eingebunden. Hast du das mit PCGH geklärt?
Könnte sein das sie vllt. keine freude haben, dass man ihr Logo verwendet


----------



## Addi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Hmm sobald der Verbrauch über 1600 Watt geht kommt ne Fehlermeldung 

Ist zwar ein sehr unwarscheinliches System aber...

Und die Netzteil Empfehlungen sind wie mehrfach gesagt zu hoch. Ansonsten schon ganz gut.

Vielleicht könntet ihr das Programm ja noch auf ner Website einbinden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Wie kommst du auf 1600 Watt?
Mehr als zwei Grafikkarten kannst du ja nicht auswähle. Quad SLI ist nicht möglich.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

In der "Stable" sind die Netzteile nach Qualität sortiert 
Werde Lüfter und Laufwerke erweitern, und wieder abwählbar machen.
Netzteile sowie CPUs und GPUs werden immer wieder hinzugefügt, auch in der nächsten Version gibt es bereits mehr GPUs und Netzteile.
Die Kategorie "Wasserkühlung" werde ich auch nochmal überarbeiten.

Vielen dank für das Feedback, so ist es einfach das Programm zu verbessern.



taks schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> Du hast das PCGH-Logo eingebunden. Hast du das mit PCGH geklärt?
> Könnte sein das sie vllt. keine freude haben, dass man ihr Logo verwendet



Ist theoretisch nur ein Link zur Webseite


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ist theoretisch nur ein Link zur Webseite


 
Lass das Logo und den Link weg und nimm das PCGH aus dem Namen.
Damit bist du dein eigener Herr.


----------



## Addi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 1600 Watt?
> Mehr als zwei Grafikkarten kannst du ja nicht auswähle. Quad SLI ist nicht möglich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Oder auf "PCGH-Community" oder etwas in die Richtung ändern.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



Addi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Liegt daran das die Progressbar nur 1600 anzeigen kann, natürlich könnte ich es erhöhen...


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das Programm auch mal ausprobiert, das Ergebnis klingt für mich recht glaubhaft:
Für meinen PC (3770k + GTX 680 + Übertaktung) werden 432 Watt empfohlen.

Was ich bislang aber nicht verstehe ist, dass eine erweiterbare WaKü 100 Watt verbrauchen soll. Meine Pumpe zieht ca. 15 Watt, das wars. Meinetwegen kann man nochmal 5 Watt für eine spektakuläre Lüftersteuerung mit Display drauflegen, wo die restlichen 80 herkommen sehe ich aber nicht.

Davon abgesehen siehts aber ganz gut aus


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

Danke für das Feedback, ja das mit der WaKü wurde schon berichtet, wird mit dem nächsten Update neben ein paar anderen Sachen gefixt.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd ihn morgen probieren, und dann meine Erfahrung hier posten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe das Programm auch mal ausprobiert, das Ergebnis klingt für mich recht glaubhaft:
> Für meinen PC (3770k + GTX 680 + Übertaktung) werden 432 Watt empfohlen.
> 
> Was ich bislang aber nicht verstehe ist, dass eine erweiterbare WaKü 100 Watt verbrauchen soll. Meine Pumpe zieht ca. 15 Watt, das wars. Meinetwegen kann man nochmal 5 Watt für eine spektakuläre Lüftersteuerung mit Display drauflegen, wo die restlichen 80 herkommen sehe ich aber nicht.
> ...



 Jepp, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus ( 2600K + GTX 770 + 1 HDD + 2LWs + 3 Lüfter ). Man könnte vielleicht noch USB Geräte einbinden und Sokas usw. Bei der Wakü würde ich auch eher ca. 30W max. sehen.
 Ansonsten macht es so schon einen brauchbaren Eindruck


----------



## Kusarr (2. Oktober 2014)

habs au mal gestestet.

zu aller erst, hau doch mal um die Software nenn rahmen drumrum, hab erst gar ned checkt wo das Fenster aufhört un wo nich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier meine Werte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passen die Werte? System is in der Signa

Ansonsten cooles Programm


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Heute kommt ein etwas größeres Update.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Wenn ich einfach einen Office-Rechner habe mit Onboard-Grafik, kann ich eine CPU und eine Festplatte auswählen und komme auf ~140Watt.
Das tiefste Netzteil das mir vorgeschlagen wird ist 450W.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Update ist Online - Feedback erwünscht 

Changes siehe Start-post.


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

Benötigt das Programm Internetzugriff? Es scheint so, denn es funktioniert nicht wenn es von der Firewall geblockt wird:

System.Net.WebException: Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: Der Zugriff auf einen Socket war aufgrund der Zugriffsrechte des Sockets unzulässig 213.165.79.5:80
   bei System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
   bei System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Int32 timeout, Exception& exception)
   --- Ende der internen Ausnahmestapelüberwachung ---


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Es sollte ohne Internet funktionieren, wie es sich mit einer Firewall verhält habe ich nicht ausprobiert.
Er Prüft beim Start ob ein Update verfügbar ist.


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

Ok, das ist verständlich mit den Updates. Aber deaktiviere zum Testen vielleicht mal die Internetverbindung. Das Programm hängt sich (bei mir) auf wenn keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich getestet. Läuft bei mir auch ohne Internet. (Windows 7 / Windows 8.1 / Windows 10 TP)


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich erhalte folgenden Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde es Prüfen.


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich werde in der nächsten Version eine Option einbauen zum ein / ausschalten der Update-Prüfung beim Start.
> Bis dahin Klicke erstmal auf "Weiter".


 
Hilft nichts, der Fehler wiederholt sich. Das ist jetzt aber nicht das Problem, sondern war nur FYI, mit Internetzugriff funktioniert das Teil gut, soweit ich bisher sehen konnte.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

Sieht schon besser aus  

Wieso wird kein BeQuiet empfohlen?


PS: Wieso steht hinter OC keine Wattangabe?
Wäre dann eine durchgängige Logik für alle Felder.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss wo der Fehler liegt. Wird im nächsten update gefixt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar Anregungen für zukünftige Versionen:

- Die Leistungsaufnahme des Mainboards sollte Berücksichtigung finden. Gerade High-End-Mainboards mit vielen Zusatz-Chips z. B. für den Sockel 1366 wirken sich spürbar auf den Energiebedarf aus.

- Die Aufschläge für Overclocking könnte man noch optimieren. 15 Watt mehr sind unter CPU-Volllast in den meisten Fällen viel zu wenig. Eventuell könnte man einen Bezug zu der CPU-TDP herstellen, die zur groben Einordnung der Leistungsaufnahme ja ganz okay ist. Ein prozentualer Aufschlag wäre wohl sinnvoller, da CPUs mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme wie etwa ein FX-8350 oder Core i7-4930K beim Übertakten deutlich mehr zusätzliche Energie benötigen als es z. B. bei einem Core 2 Duo E4300 oder Core i5-2500K der Fall ist. 50 % des TDP-Werts wäre zum Beispiel für eine moderate Übertaktung angemessen, bei der die Kernspannung nicht oder nur leicht erhöht wird.

Zum Vergleich:
Bisher:
Core 2 Duo E4300 = 65 Watt
+ Overclocking = 80 Watt

FX-8350 = 125 Watt
+ Overclocking = 140 Watt

Meine Idee:
Core 2 Duo E4300 = 65 Watt
+ Overclocking (50 % TDP) = 98 Watt

FX-8350 = 125 Watt
+ Overclocking (50 % TDP) = 188 Watt

Sofern man über eine Oberklasse-Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung verfügt, ist auch eine Mehrbelastung von über 100 % realistisch. Bei einem Core i7-5960X (140 Watt TDP) beispielsweise beträgt der Unterschied zwischen 3,7 GHz @ 1,05 Volt und 4,2 GHz @ 1,35 Volt in Prime 95 über 200 Watt! Ggf. könnte man zwei Optionen anbieten, etwa für leichte Übertaktung "CPU-OC bei Standardspannung" mit +50 % TDP und "CPU-OC mit Spannungserhöhung" mit +150 % TDP (hier IMO besser mit Reserve).

Analog dazu könnte man bei Grafikkarten verfahren und einen Prozentwert auf die TDP aufschlagen. Eine übertaktete GTX 480 überschreitet mit Leichtigkeit die 40 Watt zusätzlich, bei einer GT 530 dürfte das deutlich seltener der Fall sein.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Sieht schon besser aus
> 
> Wieso wird kein BeQuiet empfohlen?
> 
> ...



Bequiets werden auch Empfohlen. 
Nur nicht in der Watt-Klasse. Ich werde noch weitere Netzteile einpflegen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

@PCGH_Stephan

Das ist schon etwas komplizierter, muss ich gucken wie ich das mache.
Mainboard kann ich mit einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest die Netzteil Empfehlungen auch entfernen und nur allgemein sagen dass ein qualitativ gutes 450 Watt Netzteil ausreichend ist oder so.
Dann kann sich jeder seine Marke aussuchen und weiß gleichzeitig dass von qualitativ guten Netzteilen die Rede ist. Jeder weiß dass diverse MS Tech und Inter Tech Netzteil nicht in diese Kategorie fallen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kann sich jeder seine Marke aussuchen und weiß gleichzeitig dass von qualitativ guten Netzteilen die Rede ist. Jeder weiß dass diverse MS Tech und Inter Tech Netzteil nicht in diese Kategorie fallen.


 
Das mag bei uns PCGHlern der Fall sein, andere Leute schauen ja nur auf die Wattangabe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Krass , werde es nachher ausprobieren, gehört auf jedenfal auf die Main.


 
That escalated quickly 

PSU-Calculator: Ein Netzteilrechner aus der PCGHX-Community


----------



## Crush182 (2. Oktober 2014)

^^ Da wird direkt Werbung für ein anderes Programm gemacht -.- xD

Hier mal meine Rückmeldung:
Es kommt ziemlich gut hin.
Als ich das letzte mal ein Messgerät an der Steckdose hatte, wurde dort in etwa das gleiche angezeigt (Ich glaube es lief Arma 3).

Ich habe allerdings nen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden:
-Unten in dem Hinweiß: "... ein neues Netzteil zu *K*aufen"
Eig. müsste es klein geschrieben werden


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> That escalated quickly
> 
> PSU-Calculator: Ein Netzteilrechner aus der PCGHX-Community


 
Wow, cool danke  Ich Fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> ^^ Da wird direkt Werbung für ein anderes Programm gemacht -.- xD
> 
> Hier mal meine Rückmeldung:
> Es kommt ziemlich gut hin.
> ...



Wird geändert, danke!


----------



## Kusarr (2. Oktober 2014)

es kommt beim starten ein hinweis dass eine neure version verfügbar ist.
wenn ich auf runterladen geh wirds zwar runtergeladen, avast erkennt aber virus. gut, ignorier ich. Entpacke es und starte programm neu ...

wieder kommt hinweis auf neuere version und das fenster lässt sich au ned wegklicken .. was da los??


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Tut mir leid, mein Fehler! Es lag noch eine alte Version auf dem Server. Wird gefixt.

done.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> That escalated quickly
> 
> PSU-Calculator: Ein Netzteilrechner aus der PCGHX-Community



Ich habs gewusst . Ging ja schnell.

Bei mir ist es gerade abgestürzt . Naja Alpha/Beta eben.


Btw. falls du dein Programm erweitern willst kann ich dir gerne mit meiner Signatur helfen


----------



## dsdenni (2. Oktober 2014)

Könntest ja noch die R7 265 hinzufügen  
7850 ist natürlich das gleiche aber..

Ich versteh aber nicht wieso die 270 (1x 6-Pin wie 7850) 150W verbraucht im Gegensatz zur 7850 130W

Der Rechner zeigt mir 300W an, was ja sehr realistisch ist! 

Bis jetzt ein tolles Programm

i5 4670K OC
7850 OC
3 Festplatten
1 Laufwerk
3 Lüfter


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst . Ging ja schnell.
> 
> Bei mir ist es gerade abgestürzt . Naja Alpha/Beta eben.
> 
> ...



Das ist nett gemeint, ich zwinge dich nicht  Kannst du also gerne machen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Oktober 2014)

Vorschlag:

Aus Festplatte mach mal 2 Kategorien:

SSD: 5 Watt pro Stück addieren.
HDD: 15 Watt pro Stück addieren.


CPU OC Wirkt sich zu wenig auf den Stromverbrauch aus. Wenn du schon relativ wenig Übertaktest, dann steigt der Verbrauch deutlich.
Und das mit der Grün-Gelb-Rot leiste verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wenn der PC 1000W und mehr verbraucht, dann ist es kritisch oder wie oder was?


Ansonsten nettes Tool!


----------



## S754 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hm, ich finde das Tool ein wenig ungenau. Habe mal genau meine Konfig eingegeben und laut PSU-Calculator sind es 192 Watt. In Wirklichkeit verbraucht aber mein Rechner nur ~140 Watt unter Volllast (gemessen mit Brennenstuhl Messgerät). 

Darum sage ich immer wieder: TDP != realer Verbrauch


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

15W für eine HDD? Finde ich ein zu viel, zumal eine HDD nur beim Start Lesen + Schreiben so viel verbraucht. (Also worst Case)


----------



## Legacyy (2. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Tool. 
Zeigt zwar immer noch etwas zu viel an, aber um Welten besser als der ganze Online Mist da.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Oktober 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde das Tool ein wenig ungenau. Habe mal genau meine Konfig eingegeben und laut PSU-Calculator sind es 192 Watt. In Wirklichkeit verbraucht aber mein Rechner nur ~130 Watt unter Volllast (gemessen mit Brennenstuhl Messgerät).
> 
> Darum sage ich immer wieder: TDP != realer Verbrauch


 
Ein PC zieht immer mehr aus der Dose als er in real verbraucht. Kannst du mal deine Konfig preisgeben?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> 15W für eine HDD? Finde ich ein zu viel, zumal eine HDD nur beim Start Lesen + Schreiben so viel verbraucht. (Also worst Case)


 
Na gut daran habe ich nicht ganz gedacht. Wenn man mehrere HDDs im PC hat, dann drehen sich die Platten oft nicht mal, da kein Zugriff erfolgt. Ergo fast kein Verbrauch.
Merk ich selber, da Windows auf der SSD läuft. Will ich was downloaden, höre ich immer dieses "bzzzzz"-Geräusch für ne Sekunde von der Platte xD


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Oktober 2014)

hd7950 vs gtx 970 

200w vs 145w 

echt so viel ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich benutze den Enermax Netzteil-Rechner, da dort OC sehr gut intrigiert ist und die werte sehr genau ausgerechnet werden.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Oktober 2014)

Der Enermax Rechner ist n Desaster


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Es geht voran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2014)

Hey R4Z0R1911 ich habe eine bitte  

Mach bitte mehr als 13 Lüfter zum auswählen mit rein, ich habe zum Beispiel 18 Stück im Rechner.
8 am ersten Radiator + 7 am zweiten Raidiator + 3 Gehäuselüfter.

Bei meinem System stimmt die Wattzahl zwar nicht aber das wird noch hoffentlich gefixed 

Danke dir !


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Was genau stimmt nicht?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nur 13 Lüfter maximal auswählen  Mach da mal mehr als 20 Stück !

Meinst du das ?

Mein System in der Sigantur benötigt maximal 582Watt, laut deinem Tool sind es 441 Watt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Oktober 2014)

Erst einmal super Tool. Weiter so. 

Habe auch mal ausgerechnet und kommt soweit hin. Aber ich empfinde die gelb eingerahmten Netzteile doch schon relativ knapp. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die trotzdem dafür geeignet sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Enermax Rechner ist n Desaster


 
Wenn du meinst, aber ich komme mit ihm sehr gut zurecht und das Ergebnis stimmt mit mein Messgerät überein. 
Die Arbeit von razor ist toll aber dort steht nur die tdp drin und nicht die echte Stromaufnahme. Daher razor schau mal bei Wikipedia rein, dort ist die echte Stromaufnahme angegeben. 
Den Rechner den du jetzt machst, schau mal bei Aqua tuning rein, da gibt es einen Leistungsrechner für wakü.


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, aber ich komme mit ihm sehr gut zurecht und das Ergebnis stimmt mit mein Messgerät überein.
> Die Arbeit von razor ist toll aber dort steht nur die tdp drin und nicht die echte Stromaufnahme. Daher razor schau mal bei Wikipedia rein, dort ist die echte Stromaufnahme angegeben.
> Den Rechner den du jetzt machst, schau mal bei Aqua tuning rein, da gibt es einen Leistungsrechner für wakü.


 

Beim Enermax Calculator brauch ich aber 10mal länger zum ausfüllen als bei diesem ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2014)

Die 6970 @ Stock benötigt definitiv keine 250 Watt! Diese ist eine Herstellerangabe! 
In der Regel benötigen die Ref Design ohne Werks OC keine 200 Watt. Die Pendeln so um die 180 Watt, 190 Watt im Schlimmsten Fall. Selbst die Devil 13 kommt nicht nicht über die 210 Watt!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Erst einmal super Tool. Weiter so.
> 
> Habe auch mal ausgerechnet und kommt soweit hin. Aber ich empfinde die gelb eingerahmten Netzteile doch schon relativ knapp. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die trotzdem dafür geeignet sind.
> 
> ...


 
Fixed.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die 6970 @ Stock benötigt definitiv keine 250 Watt! Diese ist eine Herstellerangabe!
> In der Regel benötigen die Ref Design ohne Werks OC keine 200 Watt. Die Pendeln so um die 180 Watt, 190 Watt im Schlimmsten Fall. Selbst die Devil 13 kommt nicht nicht über die 210 Watt!



Fixed.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich kann nur 13 Lüfter maximal auswählen  Mach da mal mehr als 20 Stück !
> 
> Meinst du das ?
> 
> Mein System in der Sigantur benötigt maximal 582Watt, laut deinem Tool sind es 441 Watt


 
Fixed.


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Oktober 2014)

Empehlenswerte Netzteile

KEINE ???? 

gesamtverbrauch 1491

i7 4930
R9 295 X2
SLI/CF = JA
kühlung  WAKÜ
hdd 10
laufwerke 10
lüfter 13
OC = SLI CF und CPU


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Empfehlung "keine" ist in diesem Fall korrekt, da Du statt einem NT ein Kraftwerk anschließen musst.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich kann nur 13 Lüfter maximal auswählen  Mach da mal mehr als 20 Stück !
> 
> Meinst du das ?
> 
> Mein System in der Sigantur benötigt maximal 582Watt, laut deinem Tool sind es 441 Watt


 
2 Watt sind auch zu wenig! Nimmt man 20 Lüfter von Enermax, den beliebten Enermax T.B.Silence dann sind das 100 Watt. Bei 12V betrieben, sind das immerhin 5 Watt pro Lüfter. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung "keine" ist in diesem Fall  korrekt, da Du statt einem NT ein Kraftwerk anschließen musst.


 
Oder 2 Corsair Professional Series Titanium Ax1500i NTs.


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Oktober 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 2 Watt sind auch zu wenig! Nimmt man 20 Lüfter von Enermax, den beliebten Enermax T.B.Silence dann sind das 100 Watt. Bei 12V betrieben, sind das immerhin 5 Watt pro Lüfter.
> 
> 
> 
> Oder 2 Corsair Professional Series Titanium Ax1500i NTs.


 

mindestens 2


----------



## Crush182 (3. Oktober 2014)

lol... so langsam hab ich das Gefühl dieses Antiviren Programm ist ein wenig überempflindlich xD
Aufm Laptop hat es mir vorgestern aufschwatzen wollen, dass das gerade geladene CS:GO ein Virus ist -.-

Und auf meinem Hauptrechner ist das Programm AUFEINMAL ein trojaner :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch jmd.?


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> lol... so langsam hab ich das Gefühl dieses Antiviren Programm ist ein wenig überempflindlich xD
> Aufm Laptop hat es mir vorgestern aufschwatzen wollen, dass das gerade geladene CS:GO ein Virus ist -.-
> 
> Und auf meinem Hauptrechner ist das Programm AUFEINMAL ein trojaner :/
> ...



was haste gegen trojaner 

ich vertraue mal r4zor


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2014)

AVAST 2014 | Free Antivirus - Virenscanner kostenlos downloaden


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> lol... so langsam hab ich das Gefühl dieses Antiviren Programm ist ein wenig überempflindlich xD
> Aufm Laptop hat es mir vorgestern aufschwatzen wollen, dass das gerade geladene CS:GO ein Virus ist -.-
> 
> Und auf meinem Hauptrechner ist das Programm AUFEINMAL ein trojaner :/
> ...



This file was last analysed by VirusTotal on *2014-10-02 19:45:52 UTC*, it was first analysed by VirusTotal on *2014-10-02 19:45:52 UTC*.  Erkennungsrate: *0/55 *

 Passt schon.


----------



## Crush182 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das damit nix ist, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 
Vorallem kam die Meldung nur einmal und an der .zip die ich noch hatte, hat das Teil auch nix zu meckern 

(Ich habe ja auch noch Malwarebytes drauf... und das hat daran auch nichts aus zu setzen )

...Ich will hier jetzt aber auch keine Anti-Virenprogramm Diskussion starten^^


----------



## xHaru (3. Oktober 2014)

Geiles Teil!  gehört auf jeden Fall auf die Main!. Und bei FB noch gepostet!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mich erstmal für über 600 Downloads bedanken


----------



## thoast3 (3. Oktober 2014)

Gutes Tool 
Aber die GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost fehlt.


----------



## DarkMatterS (3. Oktober 2014)

Warum gibt es keine Auswahl für die Anzahl von Ram-Riegeln?
Weiß zwar net genau was die verbrauchen, aber im Bereich eines Lüfters dürfte es doch sein und auf einem 2011-3 kann man davon ja bis zu 8 Stück verbauen. Es reicht sicher ein pauschaler Wert.

Sonst echt Top, dass du dir die Mühe machst und es hier frei zur Verfügung stellst. Sogar mit NT Empfehlungen.
Weiter so


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

DarkMatterS schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine Auswahl für die Anzahl von Ram-Riegeln?
> Weiß zwar net genau was die verbrauchen, aber im Bereich eines Lüfters dürfte es doch sein und auf einem 2011-3 kann man davon ja bis zu 8 Stück verbauen. Es reicht sicher ein pauschaler Wert.
> 
> Sonst echt Top, dass du dir die Mühe machst und es hier frei zur Verfügung stellst. Sogar mit NT Empfehlungen.
> Weiter so



Programm befindet sich im Beta Status. Es ist noch nicht alles Eingebaut.


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde ihn jetzt testen. Wirklich sehr gut. Respekt.

Es fehlen die neuen Haswell E.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!  gehört auf jeden Fall auf die Main!. Und bei FB noch gepostet!



PSU-Calculator: Ein Netzteilrechner aus der PCGHX-Community


----------



## corpse (3. Oktober 2014)

Geile Sache!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn jetzt testen. Wirklich sehr gut. Respekt.
> 
> Es fehlen die neuen Haswell E.


 

Sind im nächsten Update mit drin.


----------



## Sloxo (3. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ein 300W Netzteil reicht für einen aktuellen High End PC?  Kaum vorzustellen, kann das stimmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2014)

High End PC ist so ne Definitions Sache


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wird gefixt 

Edit: Also die GTX 980 verbraucht um die 160W 
Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...st-Geforce-GTX-980-970-GM204-Maxwell-1136157/


----------



## AMG38 (3. Oktober 2014)

Tolles Programm, sauber und einfach gehalten. 
Ausserdem finde ich das gut, dass mit etwas großzügigeren Werten gerechnet wird. Gewisse Reserven sorgen immer dafür, dass man sich eben keine Sorgen machen muss. 
Was nicht schlecht wäre, dass man das erkennbar erwähnt, sodass die Leute sich nicht denken müssen "Ah okay, er zeigt mir 400W an, also hol ich am besten 450W damit ich puffer nach oben hab".

Was mir persönlich an Optionen fehlt sind
SSDs
Peripherie
Zusatzkarten wie Soundkarte, TV Karte o.Ä.

Selbst wenn die Teile kaum was verbrauchen, finde ich dass es dem Anwender ein besseres Gefühl gibt.

Aber ansonsten Klasse das Tool!


----------



## Dellio (3. Oktober 2014)

von bequiet gibt es doch schon einen calculator! ohne download


----------



## Gripschi (3. Oktober 2014)

Du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden.

Der Sinn ist es ein unabhängiges und reel rechnednes als Hilfe zu haben. Besonders für Netzteil unerfahrene.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

AMG38 schrieb:


> Tolles Programm, sauber und einfach gehalten.
> Ausserdem finde ich das gut, dass mit etwas großzügigeren Werten gerechnet wird. Gewisse Reserven sorgen immer dafür, dass man sich eben keine Sorgen machen muss.
> Was nicht schlecht wäre, dass man das erkennbar erwähnt, sodass die Leute sich nicht denken müssen "Ah okay, er zeigt mir 400W an, also hol ich am besten 450W damit ich puffer nach oben hab".
> 
> ...





R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Es geht voran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Kommt alles noch


----------



## peett (3. Oktober 2014)

habe ein xeon 1231 ._. was tun xD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Auf das nächste Update warten


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Update ist online.
Änderungen siehe Start-Post.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön, bei mir passt diese Angaben jetzt auf bis 39Watt genau, das soweit jetzt brauchbar.
Weiter so wird immer besser


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Oktober 2014)

Die 970-980 verbrauchen mehr. Vorallem, weil die 970er stark geOCt nach Hause kommen, da verbrauchen sie mehr.

@Mehl den Wirkungsgrad des NT mit berechnet?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Spec, kannst du mir sagen wie viel die ca. verbrauchen? Gibt es eigentlich eine Datenbank wo man nachschauen kann?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2014)

Es sind nicht 39 Watt sondern 29 Watt Differenz, habe ich falsch geschrieben.
Das aber schon sehr gut so, also zu gebrauchen das Tool, zumindest bei meinem Rechner 

Rein ins NT gehen 591Watt und raus komme 582,2 Watt. 
Das NT ist dabei genau an dem Punkt wo es den besten Wirkungsgrad hat, nämlich bei 50% Belastung.

Die Werte auf dem Screen sind identisch mit meinem Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000.


----------



## unLieb (3. Oktober 2014)

Besteht die Möglichkeit die Wahl einer zweiten Grafikkarte mit in das Tool einzubauen? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht SLI/Crossfire, sondern einige von uns haben ja zu ihrer Grafikkarte noch eine zweite Karte als PhysX-Beschleuniger. Die Karte zieht ja auch Strom, wenngleich sie die meiste Zeit im Idle ist.


----------



## latinoramon (3. Oktober 2014)

sehr nützlich, gute Arbeit, vielen dank.
Da kann man ruhig auf Donate drücken


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit die Wahl einer zweiten Grafikkarte mit in das Tool einzubauen? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht SLI/Crossfire, sondern einige von uns haben ja zu ihrer Grafikkarte noch eine zweite Karte als PhysX-Beschleuniger. Die Karte zieht ja auch Strom, wenngleich sie die meiste Zeit im Idle ist.


 
Gute Idee, ist Notiert.


----------



## jan455 (3. Oktober 2014)

Echt Tolle Arbeit,
bin begeistert. Trotzdem gibt's meinerseits noch bugs, die ich gesehen hab. Das Programm wird mir, entgegen den anderen Screenshots, falsch dargestellt. Und als ich eine Konfiguration für nen kommenden Pc einstellen wollte, war die Wattzahl insgesamt viel zu niedrig. Liegt an der CPU, die mit 0W angegeben wird. Vielleicht bist du ja auch nur noch nich dazu gekommen, dass richtig einzufügen. Aber ich find das echt super das du dir die Arbeit für die Allgemeinheit machst. 

LG Jan


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xActionx (3. Oktober 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit die Wahl einer zweiten Grafikkarte mit in das Tool einzubauen? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht SLI/Crossfire, sondern einige von uns haben ja zu ihrer Grafikkarte noch eine zweite Karte als PhysX-Beschleuniger. Die Karte zieht ja auch Strom, wenngleich sie die meiste Zeit im Idle ist.


 
Wurde das nicht per Treiber unterbunden?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

jan455 schrieb:


> Echt Tolle Arbeit,
> bin begeistert. Trotzdem gibt's meinerseits noch bugs, die ich gesehen hab. Das Programm wird mir, entgegen den anderen Screenshots, falsch dargestellt. Und als ich eine Konfiguration für nen kommenden Pc einstellen wollte, war die Wattzahl insgesamt viel zu niedrig. Liegt an der CPU, die mit 0W angegeben wird. Vielleicht bist du ja auch nur noch nich dazu gekommen, dass richtig einzufügen. Aber ich find das echt super das du dir die Arbeit für die Allgemeinheit machst.
> 
> LG Jan
> ...


 
Das liegt wohl an deinen Anzeige Einstellungen. Hast du Anzeige Elemente vergrößert?
Und CPU wird mit dem nächsten Update gefixt.


----------



## Flaim (3. Oktober 2014)

tolle arbeit, aber wäre es nicht möglich das zu ner website umzuschreiben?
bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der ungerne etwas runterläd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht per Treiber unterbunden?


 
Nein durch mich nicht.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Flaim schrieb:


> tolle arbeit, aber wäre es nicht möglich das zu ner website umzuschreiben?
> bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der ungerne etwas runterläd



Es ist Portable und legt keine Registry Einträge oder andere Daten an, von daher kannst du es mit ruhigem gewissen Laden


----------



## Pu244 (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Werte passen bei mir relativ genau, allerdings nur Single GPU. Wenn ich interessehalber auf SLI drücke erhöht sich der Verbrauch (i7 3770, GTX 670, 3 HDD) von 292W auf 632W obwohl die reale Mehrbelastung bei 150W liegen sollte (und es somit auch mein Seasonic X460FL schaffen sollte [wenn es denn  4 PCIe Stecker hätte]).

Die 5W für HDDs könnte man auch überdenken da nicht jeder Langsamdrehende Green Modelle drin hat, eine 7200er Platte zieht teilweise schon ihre 10W und mehr.

Sonst ist es ein geniales Tool.

EDIT:


R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Es ist Portable und legt keine Registry Einträge oder andere Daten an, von daher kannst du es mit ruhigem gewissen Laden



Es gibt Leute die das generell ungerne machen da dies ein großes Einfallstor für Viren ist. Ferner gibt es viele Rechnerumgebungen (besonders in Firmennetzwerken) die das Ausfüren fremder Dateien (aus gutem Grund) unterbinden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn ich interessehalber auf SLI drücke erhöht sich der Verbrauch (i7 3770, GTX 670, 3 HDD) von 292W auf 632W obwohl die reale Mehrbelastung bei 150W liegen sollte
> .


 

Fehler gefunden, wird mit dem nächsten Update gefixt.


----------



## ACDSee (3. Oktober 2014)

Bisher super Programm. Ein paar Macken hats noch:

- keine GTX 750 / 750TI
- für diverse Varianten ab 800 Watt gibt es keine Netzteilempfehlung (z.B.: i7-2600K; GTX 780 SLI)
- einige Ergebnisse sind unrealistisch: i7-2600K + eine HD 7970 = 401 Watt ; wählt man SLI aus sind es 901 Watt (also +500) -> keine Netzteilempfehlung (exakt die selben Angaben wie bei der GTX 480)
- Die R9 295X2 SLI unter Wakü fürht zum Crash

Wunschliste:
- Super wäre Auch der HTPC-Bereich. Ich denke vorallem an externe Netzteile mit 45-90 Watt für Intel Celeron J1900 / AMD Athlon 5350
- Formatfaktoren TFX/SFX/ATX/extern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

super sache! fehlt aber noch eine menge, speziell amd krams  FM1, FM2 und FM2+ habe ich da nix gefunden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Bisher super Programm. Ein paar Macken hats noch:
> 
> - keine GTX 750 / 750TI
> - für diverse Varianten ab 800 Watt gibt es keine Netzteilempfehlung (z.B.: i7-2600K; GTX 780 SLI)
> ...



750 / 750Ti kommt mit dem nächsten Update
Netzteile werden auch hinzugefügt (800W+)
Der SLI/CF Bug wurde eben behoben, bitte auf das nächste Update warten.
Das mit dem Crash wird auch behoben.

Deine Wunschliste ist Notiert.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> super sache! fehlt aber noch eine menge, speziell amd krams  FM1, FM2 und FM2+ habe ich da nix gefunden.


 
Ist Notiert

Am Rande erwähnt, danke für über 1800 Downloads


----------



## CosmoCortney (3. Oktober 2014)

Echt gut!
Darf ich einen Vorschlag für künftige Versionen machen?
Undzwar würde eine Ergänzung von CPUs der Intel Xeon E5 Reihe gut kommen, ebenso für den Fall von 2 CPUs (was beim Anklicken die Zahl der WaKü/CPU Lüfter ja auch verdoppelt). Und was ist mit den Mainboards?


----------



## MadManniMan (3. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für dieses großartige Tool!

Aber darf ich fragen, ob Du noch Core 2 Quads mit einzubauen gedenkst?


----------



## AMDFreak2006 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ein super Tool! Auch die Leistungsberechnung stimmt auffallend genau.

Was ich verbesserungsfähig finde:

1.) Nicht nur 3 "empfehlenswerte" Netzteile anzeigen sondern auf Wunsch (Drop-Down-Menü oder ähnliches) alle in Frage kommenden anzeigen -> Dabei wäre eine Sortierungsmöglichkeit (bspw. nach Hersteller) super.

2.) Die "empfehlenswerten" Netzteile bitte noch mal überarbeiten! Die Billigmarken Sunflower und LC-Power sehe ich absolut nicht als empfehlenswert an. Das einzige was bei mir als Markenprodukt angezeigt wurde, war ein Antec-Netzteil. Netzteile von bequiet, Corsair, etc. wurden mir vom Programm jedoch gar nicht vorgeschlagen. Also das bitte noch mal dringend überarbeiten.

Ansonsten wie gesagt ein tolles Tool


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Oktober 2014)

CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Echt gut!
> Darf ich einen Vorschlag für künftige Versionen machen?
> Undzwar würde eine Ergänzung von CPUs der Intel Xeon E5 Reihe gut kommen, ebenso für den Fall von 2 CPUs (was beim Anklicken die Zahl der WaKü/CPU Lüfter ja auch verdoppelt). Und was ist mit den Mainboards?


Ist ja noch beta, jeder Vorschlag ist erwünscht. Ist Notiert.



MadManniMan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dieses großartige Tool!
> 
> Aber darf ich fragen, ob Du noch Core 2 Quads mit einzubauen gedenkst?


Ist Notiert.



AMDFreak2006 schrieb:


> Ein super Tool! Auch die Leistungsberechnung stimmt auffallend genau.
> 
> Was ich verbesserungsfähig finde:
> 
> ...


Netzteile kommen noch mehr.
Das Lc-power Lc9550 wurde von Stefan getestet und als gut befunden.


----------



## thoast3 (3. Oktober 2014)

AMDFreak2006 schrieb:


> Ein super Tool! Auch die Leistungsberechnung stimmt auffallend genau.
> 
> Was ich verbesserungsfähig finde:
> 
> ...



Sunflower?? Ich glaube, du meinst Super Flower (mir wurde vom Tool nämlich ein 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX empfohlen).
Und nein, Super Flower kann man schon kaufen.


----------



## Laudian (3. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911, versuch doch bitte die verschiedenen Fragen in einem Beitrag zu beantworten und nicht auf 3 verteilt 

Rechts neben "Zitieren" findest du "Beitrag zum zitieren auswählen", damit kannst du mehrere Zitate in einen Beitrag einbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke nicht das eine ganze Batterie an NTs nötig ist, so 2 - 3 Modelle als Anhaltspunkt in verschiedenen Preisklassen sollten reichen


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*

Kleiner Bug Report 
Bei der Auswahl FX 9590 und r9 295x2 als cf kommt dann 1929W rau ^^ und eine Fehlermeldung der Wert ist zu hoch ^^


----------



## bludi007 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der PCGH - Netzteil Calculator (Free)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Kleiner Bug Report
> Bei der Auswahl FX 9590 und r9 295x2 als cf kommt dann 1929W rau ^^ und eine Fehlermeldung der Wert ist zu hoch ^^


 
Kommt auch schon mit dem FX 3850 und der R9 295x2 als CF.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Der Bug ist bereits behoben. Die Version ist nur noch nicht public.


----------



## TheCrafterXD (4. Oktober 2014)

Beim Xeon E3-1231 wird nichts hinzugerechnet! Beim z.B. 1230 schon...

Ansonsten richtig cooles Tool! Ziemlich genau!


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Tool wirklich sehr genau ist, dann mach ich mir um mein NT doch ein wenig Sorgen  Da hätte ich nur eine Reserve von ca. 40 Watt. 

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob mehrere Monitore ebenfalls der Grafikkarte nochmal Watt abverlangen. Vielleicht wird dadurch die Übersicht ein wenig leiden, aber das Tool noch präziser


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Update!
Änderungen siehe Start-Post.
Ist mehr oder weniger nur ein Bugfix.


----------



## Saab-FAN (4. Oktober 2014)

Laut dem Tool komme ich beim Verbrauch auf etwa 473W. Meine USV sagt, ich zieh etwa 490W aus der Dose (FurMark und Prime95). Kommt also ganz gut hin, wenn man Verluste im Netzteil noch dazu zählt (verbaut ist ein beQuiet 750W NT). 
System: AMD FX-8120 @ 3,8Ghz, 16GB RAM (4x4GB), HD7950 @925Mhz, 3 Festplatten, 1 SSD, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium, HDMI-Capture Card, Netzwerkkarte, 6 Lüfter (inkl. CPU-Lüfter), Lüftersteuerung mit LCD, 2 DVD-Brenner. 


Btw.: Panda Free AV bezeichnet das Programm als "Verdächtige Datei". Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Weil es Verbindungen zu einem Server aufbaut, wahrscheinlich. Ist aber nur der Update Server.


----------



## iRocks (4. Oktober 2014)

@R4Z0R1911
Super geiles tool, wäre noch geiler wenn du die Möglichkeit einbauen könntest das 2 cpus (dual cpu system) zu wählen sind.
Die Möglichkeit selber neue hw einzutragen, das ganze in eine db auf einem Webserver laufen lassen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Dual CPU System steht auf der Liste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

Die neueste Version gerade runtergeladen.
Wenn ich das Häkchen bei LCD-Display setze, dann addiert das Programm 4 Watt drauf. Soll das so sein?

Und LCD-Display ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Das D in LCD steht ja bereits für Display(liquid-crystal display).


Übrigens toll, dass du so schnell fixes bringst.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

LCDs verbrauchen kaum Strom, max. 4-6W sind da realistisch.  kann es auf 10W erhöhen wenn ihr meint 4 seien zu wenig.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> LCDs verbrauchen kaum Strom, max. 4-6W sind da realistisch.  kann es auf 10W erhöhen wenn ihr meint 4 seien zu wenig.


 
Stromverbrauch: 40 LC-Displays von 19 bis 30 Zoll

huh?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch: 40 LC-Displays von 19 bis 30 Zoll
> 
> huh?


 
 wir Reden aneinander vorbei  Ich Rede von Displays für den PC  (Lüfter Drezahl, Temperatur etc.)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> wir Reden aneinander vorbei  Ich Rede von Displays für den PC  (Lüfter Drezahl, Temperatur etc.)


 
Ahhhhhh.


hmkay xD

Auch völlig verdrängt, dass Monitore ja eine eigene Versorgung haben xD


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2014)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Btw.: Panda Free AV bezeichnet das Programm als "Verdächtige Datei". Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben


 
Das machen alle Virenscanner.


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch: 40 LC-Displays von 19 bis 30 Zoll
> 
> huh?



Diese LCDs beziehen den Strom kaum über Deine Grafikkarte und damit über Dein NT, oder?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Diese LCDs beziehen den Strom kaum über Deine Grafikkarte und damit über Dein NT, oder?


 
Ja auch schon bemerkt

Bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das machen alle Virenscanner.



Mein Avira nicht. Aber das sagt wohl mehr über Avira selbst....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Wow, über 2.500 Downloads. Danke


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Oktober 2014)

Die R7 260X oder Radeon 7790 fehlen, sonst echt ein super Programm 

THUMBS UP 

Lg Leo


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ist Notiert. Ich sammel jetzt erstmal, bau alles ein und dann kommt ein Update.


----------



## N30S (4. Oktober 2014)

hmm bei SLI/CF + CPU OC zeigt mir das tool einen Wert von 821 Watt an und bei nur GPU OC 1016 Watt. Da scheint wohl was nicht zu stimmen.

(Und grad des OC in % wär echt nice weil + 5% und +35% dürfte ja schon was anderes sein ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

OC in % ist Notiert, bug wird auch gefixt. (Muss nur gucken woran es liegt )


----------



## edge1984 (4. Oktober 2014)

Werden auch noch ältere CPU (wie Athlon 64 X2)  oder altre GPU (wie Radeon HD 2000) hinzugefügt?


Bisher ist ein tolles Programm das auch glaubhafte werte ausgebt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Die 64 x2 Serie ist schon drin. (Version ist nur noch nicht Public).


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2014)

Nettes und Hilfreiches Tool, meine HD 7770 fehlt zwar, aber habe eh vor eine R9 280 einzubauen also nicht so schlimm. 

Wieso empfiehlst du LC-Power Netzteile? Habe von denen noch nie etwas gehört, das die mehr als 100W haben.  
Und Tests habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, Hmmm... ist wohl eher unbekannt.

Bitte noch SSDs einfügen, soweit ich weiss verbrauchen die Weniger als Normale Festplatten.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nettes und Hilfreiches Tool, meine HD 7770 fehlt zwar, aber habe eh vor eine R9 280 einzubauen also nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Wieso empfiehlst du LC-Power Netzteile? Habe von denen noch nie etwas gehört, das die mehr als 100W haben.
> Und Tests habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, Hmmm... ist wohl eher unbekannt.
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307080-lc-9550-review-500w-gold.html

SSDs sind drin, aber die Version ist noch nicht Public.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307080-lc-9550-review-500w-gold.html
> 
> SSDs sind drin, aber die Version ist noch nicht Public.


 
Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen wofür ein Tool das den Verbrauch angeben soll Verbindung zum Internet braucht? 

Macht es Automatische Updates oder wofür ist diese Funktion da?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Das Tool Prüft beim Start ob Updates verfügbar sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das Tool Prüft beim Start ob Updates verfügbar sind.


 
Achso, ja dann macht es Sinn. 

EDIT: 20W sind als Minimum drin, was wohl das Mainbaord ist, aber wenn ich 1 Festplatte einstelle bleibt der weiterhin bei 20W und bei 2 steigt es auf 35W, ein Bug?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

oh, wird behoben.

Edit: Habe mal eine kleine To-do Liste in den Startpost gepackt.
Wer noch was hat ob Bugs oder Feature Request, haut in die Tasten.

Edit2: 3000 Downloads! Ich glaube ich Esse einen Besen wenn es das teil auf die Heft-CD Schafft. (In der Final Version)


----------



## Gast20180210 (4. Oktober 2014)

Also das Tool ist simpel und gibt auch gleich ein paar Netzteil Empfehlungen ab -die recht "be quiet" lastig sind -.
Das find ich echt praktisch wenn man da mal sowas zur Hand hat, die Empfehlung mit Begründung das NT. alle 5 Jahre auszutauschen ist auch ein guter Tipp, war mir so nicht bewusst! 

Ich würde noch einfügen wieviel SLI/CF Wege es geben soll 1,2,3 oder 4 way 

LG ThePcSwagTogether


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe mal das Update für morgen heute schon hochgeladen, da ich Morgen nicht zuhause bin.  
Viel Spaß beim Testen.
Changelog siehe Start-Post.




ThePcSwagTogether schrieb:


> Ich würde noch einfügen wieviel SLI/CF Wege es geben soll 1,2,3 oder 4 way
> 
> LG ThePcSwagTogether



Notiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Edit2: 3000 Downloads! Ich glaube ich Esse einen Besen wenn es das teil auf die Heft-CD Schafft. (In der Final Version)


Komisch nur das die Nachfragen bei der NT Sparte nicht geringer werden wenn man so Hilfsmittel bekommt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Oktober 2014)

stimmt. Aber ich hoffe das es dennoch einigen helfen wird / geholfen hat.
Ist ja nun auch ein Live-Chat für Beratungen drin


----------



## Gripschi (5. Oktober 2014)

Hoffen wir ma 

Grad getestet. Wert ist ok. Bin aber net sicher.

Sagt mir 451 Watt bei 3 Case Fans, 3 HDDS und einem Laufwerk.
CPU Xeon 1230v3 und als Karte R9 290 PCS+ leicht OC.

Aktuell hab ich ein e9 480 W.

Passt das soweit?

Fg


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt schon hin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

Pi mal Daumen ohne OC ungefähr 405 W


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Oktober 2014)

Dauert nicht mehr lange, ich denke die nächste Version wird final. 
Ein genaues Datum kann ich nicht nennen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2014)

das programm rechnet an sich nur ganz banal die werte zusammen, oder? also könnte ich statt meiner (im programm nicht integrierten) cpu eine beliebige andere wählen, die über die gleiche tdp verfügt?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bei einigen CPUs ist auch der echte Verbrauch angegeben, je nach was ich dem www entlocken konnte.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Oktober 2014)

Kleines Update: Ich habe ein Vorabversion an ein paar Leuten verteilt, und diese wird nun Intensiv auf Bugs getestet. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2014)

Fehler in Version 1.0.14.10.05:

AMD Radeon R7 270 | AMD Radeon R7 270x
Die 270/270x ist eine R9 nicht R7.

Die 270 ist bei R9 und R7 gelistet.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Oktober 2014)

Stable Version verfügbar. Changelog siehe Start-Post.


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2014)

Version 1.0.00:
- Community Chat: [12:44:55] Error #2031  
   (Liegt möglicherweise an unserer Firewall, teste sonst zuhause nochmals)

- Hinweise: Bei den Hinweisen unten ist die 1 nicht bold
  Hmm.. irgendwie muss das am Bildschirm liegen, die anderen zwei (2,3) schauen viel breiter aus -.-
Aber sie sind sehr schwer zu treffen mit der Maus.


----------



## unLieb (8. Oktober 2014)

Schön dass eine PhysX-Karte nun mit eingerechnet werden kann. Allerdings vermisse ich die GTX 640.


----------



## Kusarr (9. Oktober 2014)

warum is der verbrauch bei "Nur GPU oc" höher als bei "GPU und CPU oc" ??? 

Ergibt doch kein sinn.

Wird bei der oc-berechnung eig miteinbezogen, wenn man SLI hat?

PS: Die Anzahl an vorgeschlagenen Nezteilen is noch sehr gering bzw. teilweise nicht vorhanden (ab 1000Watt kommt gar nix mehr)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Oktober 2014)

*Update:*
Das Projekt wird erstmal @Multithread weiterführen.
Es werden einige Verbesserungen in der nächsten Zeit folgen, seid gespannt.


----------



## Multithread (9. Oktober 2014)

Jaja, gross änderungen versprechen hier die ich ja eh nicht einhalten kann

Ich werde mich wohl Morgen und übers Wochenende in den Code einarbeiten und schauen was alles zu Tun ist.

Vielleicht gibt es Sonntag abend schon ne neue Version, kann aber für nichts garantieren im Moment.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ja nicht von großen Änderungen gesprochen


----------



## YuT666 (9. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchen Windows Versionen soll das Tool denn funzen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Oktober 2014)

Getestet mit:
- Windows 7
- Windows 8
- Windows 8.1
- Windows 10 Technical Preview


----------



## Oozy (9. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Update: Das Projekt wird erstmal @Multithread weiterführen.


Darf ich fragen, wieso er das momentan weiterführen wird?

Habe das Programm noch nicht getestet, finde es aber klasse, dass du dir diese Mühe gemacht hast! Sobald ich wieder zuhause bin, werde ich mir das mal herunterladen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wieso er das momentan weiterführen wird?
> 
> Habe das Programm noch nicht getestet, finde es aber klasse, dass du dir diese Mühe gemacht hast! Sobald ich wieder zuhause bin, werde ich mir das mal herunterladen.


Zeit. Bevor das tool einschlaeft, gebe ich es lieber ab.


----------



## Multithread (10. Oktober 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Windows Versionen soll das Tool denn funzen?


Sollte mit jeder Windows Version laufen welche ein .NET 3.5 Framework installiert hat.


----------



## BenRo (10. Oktober 2014)

Hm... Die neue Version läuft nicht mehr in Wine, vermutlich wegen .NET. Hab es nun mal mit mono (Version 3.2.8) probiert, da erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "The entry point method could not be loaded" bzw. in verbose Mode


Spoiler





```
converting method System.OutOfMemoryException:.ctor (string)
Method System.OutOfMemoryException:.ctor (string) emitted at 0x416429e0 to 0x41642a11 (code length 49) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>:runtime_invoke_void__this___object (object,intptr,intptr,intptr)
Method (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>:runtime_invoke_void__this___object (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) emitted at 0x41642a30 to 0x41642b18 (code length 232) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.SystemException:.ctor (string)
Method System.SystemException:.ctor (string) emitted at 0x41642b20 to 0x41642b51 (code length 49) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.Exception:.ctor (string)
Method System.Exception:.ctor (string) emitted at 0x41642b60 to 0x41642bc8 (code length 104) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.NullReferenceException:.ctor (string)
Method System.NullReferenceException:.ctor (string) emitted at 0x41642bd0 to 0x41642c01 (code length 49) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.StackOverflowException:.ctor (string)
Method System.StackOverflowException:.ctor (string) emitted at 0x41642c10 to 0x41642c31 (code length 33) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.AppDomain:DoAssemblyResolve (string,bool)
Method System.AppDomain:DoAssemblyResolve (string,bool) emitted at 0x41642c40 to 0x41642ed8 (code length 664) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>:runtime_invoke_object__this___object_byte (object,intptr,intptr,intptr)
Method (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>:runtime_invoke_object__this___object_byte (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) emitted at 0x41642f20 to 0x41643020 (code length 256) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
The entry point method could not be loaded
converting method (wrapper runtime-invoke) object:runtime_invoke_virtual_void__this__ (object,intptr,intptr,intptr)
Method (wrapper runtime-invoke) object:runtime_invoke_virtual_void__this__ (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) emitted at 0x41643020 to 0x416430f0 (code length 208) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.Threading.Thread:Finalize ()
Method System.Threading.Thread:Finalize () emitted at 0x416430f0 to 0x4164311f (code length 47) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.Runtime.ConstrainedExecution.CriticalFinalizerObject:Finalize ()
Method System.Runtime.ConstrainedExecution.CriticalFinalizerObject:Finalize () emitted at 0x41643130 to 0x4164315e (code length 46) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.Runtime.Remoting.Contexts.Context:Finalize ()
Method System.Runtime.Remoting.Contexts.Context:Finalize () emitted at 0x41643160 to 0x4164318e (code length 46) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method System.Threading.InternalThread:Finalize ()
Method System.Threading.InternalThread:Finalize () emitted at 0x41643190 to 0x416431cf (code length 63) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
converting method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Threading.InternalThread:Thread_free_internal (System.Threading.InternalThread,intptr)
Restoring : local R18 <-
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Threading.InternalThread:Thread_free_internal (System.Threading.InternalThread,intptr) emitted at 0x416431e0 to 0x41643284 (code length 164) [PSU Kalkulator.exe]
```



Irgendwelche Ideen, woran das liegen könnte? 
Oder gibts ne Chance auf eine Version, die nicht von .NET abhängt? 

Edit: Ist ein 64bit System, könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## Multithread (10. Oktober 2014)

Grad keine Idee, ich versuchs nachher auch mal mit Mono wenn ich aufgeräumt habe.
Also, doch, ne idee habe ich: ev liegt es am Threading, zumindest laut der untersten Zeile.

Ausserdem: Wenn sich jemand erbarmen möchte CPU's und GPU's mit dem Typischen Gaming verbrauch und dem verbrauch unter GPGPU einzutragen, soll er sich doch melden. Dann gebe ich Ihm die Datei aller bisherigen eintragungen.


EDIT: Geht alles schneller als gedacht. Bin schon fast durch alles durch


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, genial.

Ich hab mir das Programm runter geladen - es funktioniert echt klasse.

Weiter so!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. Oktober 2014)

Könnte man bei einem Update eventuell die Skalierung anpassen, so dass das Fenster auch bei 125% DPI ohne Verzerrung dargestellt wird?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade mal für Multithread die neuste Version hochgeladen.


----------



## Multithread (11. Oktober 2014)

So, es gibt ne neue Version, besten dank an R4Z0R1911

Ich habe vor allem Code Refactoring gemacht und eine einfache möglichkeit geschaffen neue NT's und CPU/GPU Komponenten hinzuzufügen. 
Ausserdem gibt es nun keine begrenzungen mehr für CF und SLI Bezüglich denn Karten.
Das Programm läuft momentan auf .NET 4.0

Jetzt ist euer Input gefragt:



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Könnte man bei einem Update eventuell die Skalierung anpassen, so dass das Fenster auch bei 125% DPI ohne Verzerrung dargestellt wird?


Sollte nun besser sein. Falls nicht, wäre ich um einen Screenshot froh damit ich dem Problem nachgehen kann.


*Netzteilempfehlungen:*
Hier werden die Netzteile ja auch nach bestimmten Kriterien empfohlen, ich habe versucht diese Mathematisch mal zu erfassen, passt so aber definitiv noch nicht:

```
int Watt= {TDP des Rechner};
NT.BesteAuslastung > Watt)//Entspricht etwa 80%, also dem Wert der TDP bis zu der man dieses NT empfiehlt
//UND
nt.BesteAuslastung < (Watt +100) * 1.5 // untere schwelle, bezuglich der empfohlenen TDP, wegen der Effizienz. Mit dieser berechnung bin ich noch unzufriegen, bei knapp 470 Watt wird mir da bereits das DPP 10 1000Watt angegeben, bei BesteAuslastung=800
```
Hier ist die Frage ich ich die Nennwerte Falsch habe, oder ob ich die Berechnung besser machen muss. Ev. auch mit 2 Werten Pro NT: Min. und Max. TDP für ne Empfehlung.


Aktuell sieht eine Zeile in der NT datei wie folgt aus:
{Bezeichnung}#{Designed Power}#{Empfohlen bis TDP}#{Geizhals Link}
Bequiet! Dark Power P10 1000W#1000#800#be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ev. machen hier noch weitere Werte sinn, zb. anzahl anschlüsse (anz. PCI-E Stecker / Sata anschlüsse , weil 7 Festplatten und 3 SSD's,....)


*Doppelte Netzteile:*
Ab wie viel watt TDP macht aus eurer Sicht die Empfehlung von 2 gleichen Netzteilen Sinn? Oder gibt es solche fälle überhaupt nicht?


*GPU/CPU:*
{bezeichnung}:{TDP}
Nvidia GeForce GTX 590:365
Auch hier machen ev. einige weitere Werte sinn, zb. benötigte Anschlüsse. Bin auch hier für Vorschläge offen.


*Weiteres:*
1. Wie wäre es mit einem Export in die zwischenablage der empfohlenen NT's die ein Hilfesuchender dann nur noch hier im Forum einfügen braucht (als URL mit GH link) und man dann für seine Konfig nur noch das passenste nennen muss.
2. Update der NT/GPU/CPU/.. Liste über automatische Updates, ohne das das Programm neu Heruntergeladen werden muss. Macht aber bei rund 150kb wohl keinen grossen sinn.
3. Linux Kompatibilität: Aktuell wird kein Threading und keine Timer sowie auch keine Online updates gemacht, getestet habe ich es aber noch nicht.


----------



## BenRo (12. Oktober 2014)

Yay, läuft wieder auf Linux, vielen Dank!

Ein paar Anmerkungen:
- Die Links der Netzteile führen bei mir zwar auf Geizhals, aber nicht zum konkreten Produkt, nur zur Startseite.

- In der empfehlenswerte Netzteileliste steht bei mir zweimal Bequiet! Dark Power P10 (ohne Wattangabe), einmal ist es das 550W-Modell, einmal das 750W-Modell. Die Wattangabe sollte dazu.

- Mein i7 3970X fehlt.

- Du hast ja laut Changelog die Themeauswahl rausgenommen (braucht ja auch kein Mensch  ), aber im Menü Optionen gibts den Punkt noch

- Tippfehler in FAQ: "Controlern" sollte "Controllern" sein, "durchschnittsverbrauch" sollte "Durchschnittsverbrauch" sein. "verbrauch" sollte "Verbrauch" sein. "normalerweiser" sollte "normalerweise" sein.

Edit: Die Fenstergröße passt sich nicht an, falls man z. B. 4-Way-SLI macht, verrutschen die darunterliegenden Felder in einen unerreichbaren Bereich.


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2014)

Es könnte noch sowas wie "Soll übertaktet werden?", oder "CPU-OC + GPU-OC" (einzeln anwählbar) dabei sein. Genauso gut Undervolting 
Würde für mich das Tool noch abrunden, ansonsten echt klasse, das dürfte die ewigen "reicht mein Netzteil für Hardware XY" Threads etwas reduzieren.


----------



## Multithread (12. Oktober 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Yay, läuft wieder auf Linux, vielen Dank!
> 
> Ein paar Anmerkungen:
> - Die Links der Netzteile führen bei mir zwar auf Geizhals, aber nicht zum konkreten Produkt, nur zur Startseite.
> ...


Muss ich Testen, unter Windows passt es.

Kannst du davon mal nen screen machen? Ich habe mein Linux grad nicht am laufen, werde es aber sicher damit auch mal gründlich testen.

+ So. 2011 CPU's hinzugefügt (ua. deine)

Ja, mit einem unterpunkt, dachte vielleicht nehme ich es wieder rein, wird aber wohl ganz raus fallen.

Rechtschreibung korrigiert.

Du kannst das Fenster grösser Ziehen, das sollte also unter Linux auch gehen
Werde aber denmach mal eine Automatische Grössenanpassung für das Fenster einbauen.




Ion schrieb:


> Es könnte noch sowas wie "Soll übertaktet werden?", oder "CPU-OC + GPU-OC" (einzeln anwählbar) dabei sein. Genauso gut Undervolting
> Würde für mich das Tool noch abrunden, ansonsten echt klasse, das dürfte die ewigen "reicht mein Netzteil für Hardware XY" Threads etwas reduzieren.


OC ist so ne sache:
Früher im Thread wurde für Moderates OC ja +50% TDP Vorgeschlagen, würde das weiterhin sinn machen?
Wenn ja, würde ich das mal so einbauen, ev auch nur +30 oder 40%, und dann bei der Auswahl von Wakü/aio für CPU +50% oder gar etwas mehr, gleiches bei den GPU's (mit oder Ohne PhysX Karte?). Zumindest erscheint mir das logischer und Wahrscheindlicher, die NT Empfehlungen sollen ja möglichst gut werden/Dem entpsrechen was die Comm enmpfiehlt.

Untervolting: Um wie viel würdest du da das Potenzial nach unten einschätzen (20% / -10W-10%)? Also bei GPU's und bei CPU's.
Mit dem Thema habe ich mich bisher nicht beschäftigt, bin mehr der OC typ


----------



## BenRo (12. Oktober 2014)

Screenshot angehängt.

Fenster größer ziehen ist natürlich kein Problem, wär halt ideal, wenn sich die Größe automatisch anpassen würde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> OC ist so ne sache:
> Früher im Thread wurde für Moderates OC ja +50% TDP Vorgeschlagen, würde das weiterhin sinn machen?
> Wenn ja, würde ich das mal so einbauen, ev auch nur +30 oder 40%, und dann bei der Auswahl von Wakü/aio für CPU +50% oder gar etwas mehr, gleiches bei den GPU's (mit oder Ohne PhysX Karte?). Zumindest erscheint mir das logischer und Wahrscheindlicher, die NT Empfehlungen sollen ja möglichst gut werden/Dem entpsrechen was die Comm enmpfiehlt.
> 
> ...


 Genaue Zahlen habe ich nicht parat, aber dafür habe ich hier ein Strommessgerät. Ich könnte also einmal Standardtakt gegen OC gegen UV testen und dir die Werte mitteilen. Dann bräuchten wir noch jemanden der das für ein aktuelles AMD-System macht und wir könnten uns ein paar %-Zahlen zusammen basteln


----------



## Multithread (12. Oktober 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Screenshot angehängt.
> 
> Fenster größer ziehen ist natürlich kein Problem, wär halt ideal, wenn sich die Größe automatisch anpassen würde.


Ja, das passt so nicht ganz. Ich habe mal wegen Zeichensatz geschaut und werde die nächste Version erstmal bei mir unter Linux noch Testen/Debuggen. Vor dem nächsten Release.
An sich ist die NT bezeichnung mit Wattangabe ja ein einzelner String der Geladen wird, muss/kann also irgendwo was in den Steuerzeichen sein.



Ion schrieb:


> Genaue Zahlen habe ich nicht parat, aber dafür habe ich hier ein Strommessgerät. Ich könnte also einmal Standardtakt gegen OC gegen UV testen und dir die Werte mitteilen. Dann bräuchten wir noch jemanden der das für ein aktuelles AMD-System macht und wir könnten uns ein paar %-Zahlen zusammen basteln


Wäre Cool wenn du das machen würdest. Für AMD Werte könnte man mal Raff anfragen, der hat sicher so einiges an Erfahrung
Ich kann selber mal bei mir auch ausprobieren was geht (ivy-E, sandy, Haswell).


----------



## Simita (13. Oktober 2014)

Gezogen und heute abend wird es getestet. Find ich ne Klasse Idee , Frage mich das schon lange bei meinen Enermax pro 82 . was mich noch interessieren würde wäre ob es noch effizient genug ist (hört sich Komisch an ) oder ob es besser ist sich was neues zu holen.
 Teste es heute abend und geb nem feedback. Grus


----------



## Sporqist (13. Oktober 2014)

die r9 280x fehlt noch.. ausserdem fänd ich es gut, wenn man hinter der gewählten Hardware noch den Stromverbrauch sehen könnte 

ansonsten


----------



## Multithread (14. Oktober 2014)

*Ankündigung V 1.2*

+ Netzteile als URL für Foren in zwischenablage kopieren
+ So. 2011 CPU's inzugefügt
+ R9 280X
+ Automatische Fenstergrössenanpassung
- Menu Optionen
+ Linux Mono Support
+ OC Option zurück, mit LN2

*Bekannte Fehler:*
Fenstergrösse Linux, dort scheint alles etwas kleiner zu sein, deshalb werden wohl auch die Texte der Netzteile nicht ganz angezeigt. ev. OS weiche, auch wenns unschön wäre.

*OC ist zurück*
Mit Folgendem zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch:
Luft: CPU:30% GPU:30%
AiO: CPU:50% GPU:30%
Wakü: CPU:50% GPU:50%
LN2: CPU:100% GPU:100%
Da gibt es ev. noch etwas Optimierungsbedarf bezüglich den Werten.

Ich werde wohl noch einen Dropbox acc. machen und die erste Version des Data Updaters einbauen, damit die Auflistung erstmal unabhängig von der Version läuft.
Ausserdem gibt es nun die Möglichkeit die Empfohlenen Netzteile als schönen Code in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren um Sie dann im Forum einzufügen, sieht dann so aus:


Spoiler



Be quiet! Dark Power P10 550W
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W
Be quiet! System Power 7 450W
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C
Antec True Power Classic 450W
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition
SuperFlower HX 450 Golden Green 450W
LC-Power LC 9550 500W



Ausserdem habe ich noch eine Unschönheit im Code behoben (danke an Rho), welche nun dem OO Standard entspricht.


Das ist das was im update 1.2 dann summa sumarum kommt.

@Sporqist Meinst du in der Dropbox auswahl oder rechts daneben wenn man was ausgewählt hat?
Den Gesamt-Verbrauch sieht man ja rechts, ganz gross angeschrieben


----------



## J4ckH19h (14. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schönes Programm!

Schön wäre die Möglichkeit einer Vorauswahl nach Preiskategorie wie bei den Reifenshops, z.B. PremiumNT, MarkenNT, QualitätsNT, Low budget NT o.ä.

Weiter so! 

Gruß Alex


----------



## xSauklauex (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Programm ist echt geil 

Habe es mal mit mit meinem derzeitigen Traum PC getestet und die NT die empfohlen wurden, sind alle Top.


----------



## Crush182 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs jetzt auch nocheinmal ausprobiert 

392 Watt (Das dürfte ziemlich gut hinkommen, wenn man mal alles 100% auslastet)

Warum wird da ein DarkPower P10 750W gleich als erstes empfohlen?
Das ist doch ein bisschen zu gut gemeint oder nicht? 

Vorallem, weil das Teil mal eben 155€ kostet 

An zweiter Stelle steht dann ein DarkPower P10 550W -das ist zwar auch "etwas teurer", aber in Sachen Leistung noch vertretbar 

Schlecht sind die Netzteile mit Sicherheit nicht... aber ein nichts ahnender Nutzer würde dann höchst wahrscheinlich zu
dem teuersten NT greifen, obwohl er`s garnicht braucht (Mehr Watt=besser usw.) -oder was meint ihr? 


Edit: Ich glaube das wurde hier schon erwähnt... aber eine Einteilung der NT`s in Kategorien wäre da evtl. ganz sinnvoll 
z.B. "LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 = Standart NT und für die meisten Anwender vollkommen ausreichend."


----------



## Addi (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es wenn man eine Suchfunktion mit einbindet ?

Sprich bei der Komponenten Auswahl wenn man bei "CPU" 4770 eingibt das da nur die Treffer angezeigt werden.

Das würde den Bedienkomfort erheblich verbessern.

Und ich habe die OC Funktionen nicht wirklich gefunden.

BTW Aiow verbraucht mehr wie eine richtige Wakü ?


----------



## Multithread (17. Oktober 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Habe es mal mit mit meinem derzeitigen Traum PC getestet und die NT die empfohlen wurden, sind alle Top.


kommen ja auch keine Schlechten Netzteile ins Programm



J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Schön wäre die Möglichkeit einer Vorauswahl nach Preiskategorie wie bei den Reifenshops, z.B. PremiumNT, MarkenNT, QualitätsNT, Low budget NT o.ä.





Crush182 schrieb:


> Warum wird da ein DarkPower P10 750W gleich als erstes empfohlen?
> Das ist doch ein bisschen zu gut gemeint oder nicht?


Das Update 1.2 bringt einige kleinere veränderungen an der NT Empfehlungsliste mit sich. 

Bei 1.3 Wird das nochmals verbessert, ausserdem wird der NT Empfehlungsalgorithmus angepasst (750 DPP10 und 1200 bei gleicher TDP ist ein bisschen viel unterschied).




Addi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn man eine Suchfunktion mit einbindet ?
> 
> Sprich bei der Komponenten Auswahl wenn man bei "CPU" 4770 eingibt das da nur die Treffer angezeigt werden.
> 
> ...


/sign
Download gegen meinen eigenene Github Download getauscht, dort findet Ihr nun V 1.2. Im Source sind nur files für die Update drin für Netzteile und CPU/GPU's.
Das ist die Version welche auch dem Screenshot entspricht.

Suchfunktion in den Comboboxen kommt, vermutlich mit 1.3.  Das ganze ist nicht ganz einfach und Teilweise auch noch buggy.

Das AiO Pumpen mehr verbrauchen als ne Wakü pumpe macht nicht wirklich sinn, werde dies berichtigen (beide 10 Watt) mehr wird sicher nicht verbraucht.


----------



## TheBroTM (17. Oktober 2014)

Der AMD Athlon  X4 760k/750k/740k fehlt (Ist ne billige aber gute Alternative für nen i5-2400). Und die AMD A10 serie fehlt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2014)

Sämtliche APU's sowie die Grafiklosen, die als Athlons verkauft werden, fehlen. Also alles mit Sockel FM1, FM2 und FM2+


----------



## Multithread (17. Oktober 2014)

So, APU's per Online Update hinzugefügt, dazu müsst Ihr das Tool nicht erneut Herunterladen, es wird erkennen das ein update der CPU's vorhanden ist und dieses Herunterladen

In V1.3 werden diese CPU's dann Integriert sein.

*V1.3* Releaseankündigung:
+ Suche bei CPU's und GPU's nach Bezeichnung
+ Bessere Netzteilempfehlungen (kein DPP 10 750 Watt für 4790K + R9 290 mehr und solche fälle)
+ Support für Tastatur only bedienung


----------



## jan455 (18. Oktober 2014)

Radeon HD 7870XT fehlt noch. ICh will auch mein System eintragen können


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

# Abo eingetragen.


----------



## Multithread (19. Oktober 2014)

jan455 schrieb:


> Radeon HD 7870XT fehlt noch. ICh will auch mein System eintragen können


Ist jetzt per Online Update drin wenn du mit dem Internet verbunden bist


----------



## J4ckH19h (19. Oktober 2014)

WLAN fehlt noch!


----------



## edge1984 (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000 Serien fehlen noch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Oktober 2014)

da würde ich mal sagen, kann man aufgrund des alters auch weglassen. 4000er vielleicht noch. die 3000er findet man meines wissens eh nur noch als onboard-grafik auf einigen am3-boards


----------



## edge1984 (20. Oktober 2014)

Naja sind ja auch die Athlon 64 X2 auswählbar. Und in einen PC mit diesen  alten CPU ist oft auch eine erben so alte GPU. Deshalb sollten auch diese Karten noch mit in die Liste.     


Mein zweit Pc ist so einer.    Athlon 64 X2 5200+  am Anfang wahr eine Radeon HD 2600 pro drin. Jetzt eine Radeon HD 4890.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Oktober 2014)

edge1984 schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000 Serien fehlen noch.


 
Das verbraucht GARNIX 

Die Athlon X2 stammen noch von mir  also ich es Programmiert hatte.
Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe (Anfang 2015) werde ich (Wenn ich darf) wieder mitmischen


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, da ist noch ein Beschriftungsfehler beim HCP-850, das wird mir nämlich bei einem Verbrauch von 766W in der 13000W Version vorgeschlagen


----------



## Multithread (24. Oktober 2014)

*Release Version 1.3*

+ mehr und bessere Netzteilempfehlungen
+ Lokales speichern und Updaten des aktuellen standes GPU/CPU/NT's
+ Automatisches Gruppieren von CPU's/GPU's / Einordnung von neuen
+ Netzteilempfehlungen aus dem Inet aktuallisieren
+ Suche bei CPU's und GPU's
+ neuer NT Empfehlungsalgorithmus
+ Tabstop funktion
+ einige ATI Radeon HD 4000 Karten
+ lokales laden/speichern von Daten.
+ Physx karten jetzt mit suche



J4ckH19h schrieb:


> WLAN fehlt noch!


Habe ich nicht mit rein genommen, wird das effektiv so oft verbaut, bzw. verbraucht das auch entsprechend Strom?



edge1984 schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000 Serien fehlen noch.


Jetzt nur noch die 2000/3000 und teile der 4000er



edge1984 schrieb:


> Mein zweit Pc ist so einer.    Athlon 64 X2 5200+  am Anfang wahr eine Radeon HD 2600 pro drin. Jetzt eine Radeon HD 4890.


Den kannst jetzt auswählen
Und wenn es nicht reicht, kann ich auf Github die Download liste noch mehr erweitern.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da ist noch ein Beschriftungsfehler beim HCP-850, das wird mir nämlich bei einem Verbrauch von 766W in der 13000W Version vorgeschlagen


Behoben

Ansonsten habe ich noch etwas an der Performance geschraubt (events doppelt und solches zeugs).
Und nun werden sowohl lokal als auch im Netzt nach CPU's/gpu's und Netzteilen gesucht die noch nicht drin sind, das Programm könnt Ihr nun also selbständig um Teile erweitern
Mono ist nicht getestet, neu hinzugekonmmen ist die Synchrionisation einiger Methoden und ein dateizugriff, der rest ist sind keine 'neuen' Befehle.

EDIT: Download Link


----------



## Rho (24. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Version. Wird denn der Quellcode irgendwann veröffentlicht?


----------



## bitbowl (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Nvidia GT6XX reihe felhlt! Also z.B. GT640 und so weiter. Sonst echt cooles Tool!


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Oktober 2014)

Wurde eigentlich die Frage nach UV-Support schon gestellt? 
Wäre noch ne nette Ergänzung auch wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass das schwierig zu implementieren sein wird.


----------



## Multithread (25. Oktober 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Version. Wird denn der Quellcode irgendwann veröffentlicht?


Stück für Stück? Also jeden Tag eine Klasse 
Muss mal schauen ob ich Visual studio irgendwie zur mitarbeit bewegen kann, oder ob ich da ne andere Software für brauche.



bitbowl schrieb:


> Die Nvidia GT6XX reihe felhlt! Also z.B. GT640 und so weiter. Sonst echt cooles Tool!


Bitte nicht übertreiben, gerade mal 4 Karten fehlen, welche ich per Update nachgereicht habe. (online update beim starten)



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich die Frage nach UV-Support schon gestellt?
> Wäre noch ne nette Ergänzung auch wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass das schwierig zu implementieren sein wird.


 UV-Support? was genau meinst du damit?
Machbar ist noch VIELES


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Oktober 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> UV-Support? was genau meinst du damit?
> Machbar ist noch VIELES


 
Undervolting-Support 
Bringt vor allem bei Grafikkarten, insbesondere den R9 290 Karten doch ziemlich viel


----------



## Multithread (25. Oktober 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Undervolting-Support
> Bringt vor allem bei Grafikkarten, insbesondere den R9 290 Karten doch ziemlich viel


 Aha

Technisch würde ich es durchaus hinbekommen untervolting mit AMD Karten anders zu berechnen als mit Gforce (über den Namen ) 
Ich weiss aber nicht in wie fern UV support Sinn macht, für die Berechnung des Netzteils ist das ja eher nebensächlich, da man davon ausgehen muss das überhaupt kein UV, oder dann nur 10% (wäre eine Möglichkeit) als Wert annehmen. Das sollte mit fast jeder Karte machbar sein, das wäre dann wohl aber auch drop down, GPU, CPU oder beides.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl ich solte nen Button Advanced/simple machen, um zwischen einfacher berechnung und solcher mit DualCPU/UV/OC und vielen peripheriegeräten  umzuschalten


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Oktober 2014)

UV mit ein berechnen wenn man sich ein Netzteil kaufen will sehe ich als nicht nötig. Denn man will ja wissen, was das system im schlimmsten Fall verbraucht, damit man das Netzteil ausreichend stark wählt.


----------



## YuT666 (27. Oktober 2014)

Für Fans von älteren exotischen GPUs und anderer Hardware wenig geeignet. Das es auf XP nicht mehr funzt kann man notfalls auch noch verkraften. 

Ist halt ein Mainstream Tool, welches die große Masse zufriedenstellt ... was nicht negativ gemeint ist. So ist der Lauf der Zeit, man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen. Muss man auch nicht. 

Ansonsten ein klasse Tool, weiter so.


----------



## Multithread (28. Oktober 2014)

Das Tool sol ja insbesondere bei neuen und bei leicht betagten Rechnern mit NT problemen helfen.
Das XP nicht mehr geht, liegt an der .NET Version die ich benutze.

Fals jemand noch vorschläge für die nächste version hat, immer her damit
Das Tool ist in 1.3 'vollständig' und 'bugfrei', also vollends Einsatzbereit.


----------



## Crush182 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte da noch eine Sache 

(Ich glaub, das hatte ich auch schonmal iwo erwähnt)

Wenn man mit der Maus auf eines der NT`s geht, könnte ne Blase erscheinen, die das jew. NT ein bisschen erklährt.
(Keine geneue Technikbeschreibung... sondern einfach nur einen kurzen Satz, für welche Anwender das NT am ehesten geeignet ist  )

Drei Kategorien würden da ja schon reichen um dem Benutzer die Wahl zu erleichtern.
z.B.:
-High-End
-Mitte (mir fällt grade kein Wort dafür ein  )
-Standart


----------



## Multithread (28. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Maus auf eines der NT`s geht, könnte ne Blase erscheinen, die das jew. NT ein bisschen erklährt.
> (Keine geneue Technikbeschreibung... sondern einfach nur einen kurzen Satz, für welche Anwender das NT am ehesten geeignet ist  )
> 
> Drei Kategorien würden da ja schon reichen um dem Benutzer die Wahl zu erleichtern.
> ...


hmm, Tooltip für die Netzteile? Die Idee ist garnicht mal so doof, nur wüsste ich grad auch nicht was man da hinschreiben soll.
Nach Kategorien finde ich nicht so pralle, eher pro Netzteil, die haben ja alle Ihre kleinen Vor und Nachteile. 
Qualität/Kategorie Ordnung gibt es ja bereits, das oberste ist das beste, danach nimmt die Qualität und auch der Preis ab, wobei aber alle NT's Forumsexpertengeprüft sind


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich klasse. Sollte ein Mod unbedingt in Netzteilthread anpinnen.

Würde locker die hälfte an Threads einsparen


----------



## pihsa (12. November 2014)

Ich finde das Tool echt Klasse, dafür ein  von mir.


----------



## taks (26. November 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> So, APU's per Online Update hinzugefügt, dazu müsst Ihr das Tool nicht erneut Herunterladen, es wird erkennen das ein update der CPU's vorhanden ist und dieses Herunterladen



Muss man wenn man eine APU gewählt hat auch noch die entsprechende Grafikeinheit wählen 
Wenn Nein, vllt. könnte man wenn eine APU gewählt wird bei der Grafikkartenauswahl ein Eintrag "APU" mit 0 Watt vorschlagen?


----------



## Multithread (28. November 2014)

Wäre möglich und wohl gar nicht so schlecht, gleich mal gemacht hab

Werde wohl demnächst wieder was dran machen, ua. graka verbräuche anpassen und bei den NT's manuell minimal und maximalwerte eintragen. Das Projekt ist also nicht Tod.

Bin aber erstmal an nem viel wichtigeren dran: ein Musicplayer mit *anständiger* widergabeliste. WIll verdamt nochmals die 10 bestens songs in 70% der Lieder haben, und nicht in <1%


----------



## Rho (29. November 2014)

Und noch immer nicht an dem Punkt angelangt das Projekt Open-Source zu machen?

Das mit dem Musik-Player und der Wiedergabeliste habe ich übrigens nicht verstanden.


----------



## xHaru (12. Dezember 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Das Tool sol ja insbesondere bei neuen und bei leicht betagten Rechnern mit NT problemen helfen.
> Das XP nicht mehr geht, liegt an der .NET Version die ich benutze.
> 
> Fals jemand noch vorschläge für die nächste version hat, immer her damit
> Das Tool ist in 1.3 'vollständig' und 'bugfrei', also vollends Einsatzbereit.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder? Ich konnte am Ende ca. 25 Grakas auswählen, dann buggte das Teil zurück auf 13. 

Sehr toll.


----------



## chewara (15. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt mir gut! 

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn man auswählen könnte, das man lieber ein (Teil-)Modulares NT hätte.


----------



## xHaru (15. Dezember 2014)

chewara schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> Ich würde es gut finden, wenn man auswählen könnte, das man lieber ein (Teil-)Modulares NT hätte.



Also wenn dir das Gerät schon was vorschlägt, dann kann man dort sich was aussuchen. 2 Sekunden googlen geht auch. Ich versteh dich zwar, nur kann man da geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## Multithread (15. Dezember 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erster Teil ist so in Ordnung, nur das zurückspringen, das sollte nicht sein



chewara schrieb:


> Ich würde es gut finden, wenn man auswählen könnte, das man lieber ein (Teil-)Modulares NT hätte.


Einfach kurz bei jedem den link öffnen, da sieht man das auch. Ausserdem kostet Modularität, wusste nicht das deshalb danach ne nachfrage besteht.


----------



## jahsera (4. März 2015)

Also ich bin auf das Tool gestossen, da offensichtlich mein 5 Jahre altes PCGH Netzteil seinen Geist aufgegeben hat (Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3). Meine Daten eingeklopft und Netzteile im Bereich von 450-600 Watt vorgeschlagen bekommen. Tolle Sache. Jetzt komme ich zu meinem Verbesserungssvorschlag: Bitte gebt dem Benutzer die Auswahl ob er in AUT oder DE kaufen moechte und passt dementsprechend die Geizhals Links an. Im Moment stoert es, dass man bei jedem Artikel manuell das Land umstellen muss, nachdem man auf einen Link aus dem PSU-Calc. geklickt hat.


----------



## unLieb (4. März 2015)

Einen Klick mehr empfindest du als Kritikpunkt? Ist das jetzt echt dein Ernst?


----------



## jahsera (4. März 2015)

Wenn ich 6 netzteile vergleichen will, sind es schon 11 Klicks. Nein das ist kein kritikpunkt sondern ein Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Ja das ist mein Ernst!

Ausserdem ist es ein einfaches im Geizhals Link die TLD von .de auf .at zu aendern.
man koennte aber auch gleich die EU Preise anzeigen lassen....


----------



## Rho (5. März 2015)

Bin gespannt, ob es irgendwann nochmal ein Update geben wird. Darauf wetten würde ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Multithread (5. März 2015)

jahsera schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf das Tool gestossen, da offensichtlich mein 5 Jahre altes PCGH Netzteil seinen Geist aufgegeben hat (Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3). Meine Daten eingeklopft und Netzteile im Bereich von 450-600 Watt vorgeschlagen bekommen. Tolle Sache. Jetzt komme ich zu meinem Verbesserungssvorschlag: Bitte gebt dem Benutzer die Auswahl ob er in AUT oder DE kaufen moechte und passt dementsprechend die Geizhals Links an. Im Moment stoert es, dass man bei jedem Artikel manuell das Land umstellen muss, nachdem man auf einen Link aus dem PSU-Calc. geklickt hat.


Joah, kann man machen




jahsera schrieb:


> man koennte aber auch gleich die EU Preise anzeigen lassen....


Das halte ich für wenig sinnvoll, die meisten hier kommen aus DE, das es bei AT andere Preise/Shops sind, daran habe ich nicht gedacht.




Rho schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob es irgendwann nochmal ein Update geben wird. Darauf wetten würde ich jedenfalls nicht.


https://github.com/Multithread/PSU_Calculator/tree/SourceCode

Wenn du willst, fühe ich dich bei Git auch als entwickler dazu

Gerade was die Shops angeht, könnte man mit EU, DE, AT und CH als Auslwahl durchaus was erreichen.
Dazu würde ich auch mal gerne deine Meinung hören.
Ausserdem macht es sinn die GTX 970/980 in ref und COstom designs aufzuteilen, da die Custom modelle schnell mal 40 Watt mehr als die Referenz verbrauchen. (weas bei 150 Watt ref schon ne ganze menge ist)

PS: gut das du nicht gewettet hast, diue hättest nämlich verloren


----------



## Rho (6. März 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob es irgendwann nochmal ein Update geben wird. Darauf wetten würde ich jedenfalls nicht.





Multithread schrieb:


> gut das du nicht gewettet hast, diue hättest nämlich verloren


Dann wird es also kein Update mehr geben?



Multithread schrieb:


> https://github.com/Multithread/PSU_Calculator/tree/SourceCode
> 
> Wenn du willst, fühe ich dich bei Git auch als entwickler dazu


Du könntest einfach mal den Quelltext veröffentlichen. Dann kann jeder, der Lust und Zeit hat, etwas dazu beitragen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (7. März 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Du könntest einfach mal den Quelltext veröffentlichen. Dann kann jeder, der Lust und Zeit hat, etwas dazu beitragen.


Ich habe eben den Link getestet. Irgendwie ist das doch der Sourcecode. Oder irre ich mich da


----------



## Rho (7. März 2015)

Ja, ist seit zwei Tagen wohl tatsächlich zugänglich. Hatte übersehen, dass er für den Quelltext einen eigenen Branch angelegt hat. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Multithread (7. März 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Du könntest einfach mal den Quelltext veröffentlichen. Dann kann jeder, der Lust und Zeit hat, etwas dazu beitragen.


Nein, Tod is nix.
Ich denke das eine Landeseinstellung eu, DE, CH; und AT durchaus prositiv zu sehen ist. Ausserdem eine umarbeitung der Netzteile (von - bis Wattangabe für empfehlung) ausserdem müsste man mal Grafikkarten und co. ernern/updaten (GTC 980 zb. mt 210 Watt als Custom designs. und der 970 Custo als 180 Watt.



Rho schrieb:


> Ja, ist seit zwei Tagen wohl tatsächlich zugänglich. Hatte übersehen, dass er für den Quelltext einen eigenen Branch angelegt hat. Warum auch immer...


Weil Visual Studio es NICHT kann den Source code in einen bestehenden Branch zu integrieren

Muss es mir nochmals anschauen, bisher habe ich es aber nicht hinbekommen die beiden zusammenzuführen.
Und ja, ich habe den Code vor 2 Tagen auf github hochgeladen, wollte das ja schon lange machen...

Kannst mal schreiben was du vom Code bisher so hälst?


----------



## Rho (8. März 2015)

Bezüglich Quelltext habe ich dir eine PN geschickt.

Ich habe VS bisher nur selten in Verbindung mit Git genutzt, aber ich wäre doch etwas überrascht, wenn man zwei Branches damit nicht mergen könnte. Notfalls kann man ja auch auf externe Tools wie SourceTree zurückgreifen oder einfach direkt per Git die gewünschte Operation durchführen.


----------



## Multithread (9. März 2015)

Keine Ahnun, was mal noch interessant wäre, konntest du es mit dem VS runterladen von github?

Ausserdem habe ich mal die Variablennamen angepasst, ausserd das mitm unterstrich bei methodenparametern
Das auslagern der berechnung in ne eigene Klasse schaue ich mir heute Abend/Morgen mal an. ausserdem müsste man noch was machen bezüglich der verschiedenen Preisvergleichsmaschinen, damit man das vernünftig laden kann.


----------



## Rho (9. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> konntest du es mit dem VS runterladen von github?


Ja, Clonen funktioniert problemlos, auch aus VS heraus.


----------



## Multithread (24. März 2015)

werde die Tage wieder was machen.

1. Anpassen der Netzteilliste, für verschiedene Suchmaschinen/Lände, so das direkt in der NT liste die Liste der Länder drin sein wird.
2. Data Ordner und die Listen liegen nicht mehr inner Exe dabei, sondern werden beim ersten Start hgeruntergeladen sofern der Data Ordner fehlt.
3. Netzteilliste erweitern Sowie 'Suchfunktion' mit Preis und ev. möglichkeit Testberichte zu sehen.


----------



## Multithread (28. März 2015)

Heute habe ich ein neues Beta Release fertiggestellt.

Wichtigste änderungen: 
1. Neues Fileformat bei Einstellungen und Netzteilen. Dieses ist deutlich dynamischer und bietet auch in Zukunft mehr möglichkeiten, der übersichtlichkeithalber könnte Ich wohl auch auf XML umsteigen, wenn das gewünscht ist.
2. Mehrere Preissuchmaschinen 'implementiert', im Netzteile.data file lassen sich nun suchmaschinen hinzufügen, indem ein neuer Datensatz {suchmaschine}={Link} angefügt wird (; nicht vergessen zum abtrennen der datensätze), dieses wird dann Dynamisch in Einstellungen -> Suchmaschine hinzugefügt.
3. Erst start, dabei werden die aktuellen netzteildaten geladen, dies geschiet wenn der Data Ordner nicht da ist, dauert einen nkurzen Moment, danach startet das Programm.
4. Letzte gewählte Preissuchmaschine wird gespeichert, beim nächsten Start zeigen die NT links also weiterhin auf diese.

Was Ich noch machen möchte:
1. Netzteilliste anpassen, ua mit einigen Testergebnissen.
2. Speichern der Konfig, bzw. erstellen eines Strings den man weitergeben kann um die Konfig anderer zu laden.


----------



## Multithread (29. März 2015)

Version 1.5  ist nun Online.

Es gibt nun die möglichkeit Testberichte zu einigen Netzteilen direckt übers Programm zu verlinken und aufzurufen.
Ausserdem kann man dern Drop-down Teil der gemachten Konfig nun in die Zwischenablage kopieren und so im Forum Teilen.
Fenstergrösse wurde ausserdem etwas angepasst.


----------



## unLieb (29. März 2015)

Kleine Frage, auch wenn es nur ein "optischer Mangel" ist, aber wieso hat das Programm kein Icon mehr? Gut, wenn man es öffnet taucht eines auf, aber wenn ich es zum Beispiel an meine Tasktleiste pinne, dann ist wieder keines da. 

Kann ich das irgendwie selber fixen ... nach Möglichkeit dann ohne Programmierkenntnisse.


----------



## Multithread (29. März 2015)

Habe nun die Version gefix't.

Sollte nun besser sein mit dem Symbol


----------



## unLieb (29. März 2015)

Perfekt!


----------



## Multithread (1. April 2015)

Wer sich schon immer gewundert hat was da alles in der Netzteil datei drin steht, hier gibt es nun einen blick ins innere, als XML:


Spoiler





```
<Netzteile>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Dark Power P10 550W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="500" Quali="100" TDP="100"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279029.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum 850W">
    <Daten Min="500" Max="800" Quali="100" TDP="100"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-850-platinum-0761345-06250-3-0761345-06251-0-a1018539.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_224802.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum 1000W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="900" Quali="99" TDP="99"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-1000-platinum-0-761345-06248-0-0-761345-06249-7-a1079951.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_307951.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum 1300W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="1150" Quali="98" TDP="98"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-1300-platinum-0-761345-06260-2-0-761345-06261-9-a1018481.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_366817.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Dark Power P10 750W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="650" Quali="97" TDP="97"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-750w-atx-2-31-p10-750w-bn202-a790490.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279027.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1000W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="850" Quali="96" TDP="96"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-1000w-atx-2-31-p10-1000w-bn204-a790601.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279025.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1200W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="1100" Quali="95" TDP="95"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-1200w-atx-2-31-p10-1200w-bn205-a790611.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279024.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W">
    <Daten Min="150" Max="320" Quali="85" TDP="85"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-400w-atx-2-4-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365027.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="430" Quali="80" TDP="80"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-500w-atx-2-4-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365065.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! Puer Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 ">
    <Daten Min="10" Max="230" Quali="60" TDP="60"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_325820.html
      </CH>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html
      </AT>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte>
      <Test>
        http://www.computerbase.de/2014-01/300-watt-netzteile-test/
      </Test>
      <Test>
        http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4643/be-quiet!-pure-power-l8-400w300w-review-good-for-budget-pcs
      </Test>
    </Testberichte>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="450" Quali="50" TDP="50"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_290759.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="LC-Power LC 9450 400W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="300" Quali="45" TDP="45"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html
      </DE>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html
      </AT>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_343780.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Antec True Power Classic 450W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="425" Quali="41" TDP="41"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-450c-0761345-07700-2-0761345-07701-9-a1035122.html
      </DE>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="425" Quali="40" TDP="40"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html
      </DE>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html
      </AT>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_366761.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="LC-Power LC 9550 500W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="400" Quali="40" TDP="40"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html
      </DE>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html
      </AT>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_343839.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="SuperFlower HX 450 Golden Green 450W">
    <Daten Min="200" Max="425" Quali="30" TDP="30"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_254328.html
      </CH>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html
      </AT>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="Be quiet! System Power 7 450W">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="350" Quali="30" TDP="30"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html
      </DE>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html
      </AT>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_300065.html
      </CH>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="SuperFlower HX 350 Golden Green 350W">
    <Daten Min="100" Max="325" Quali="29" TDP="29"/>
    <Preisvergleiche>
      <DE>
        http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html
      </DE>
      <CH>
        http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_360027.html
      </CH>
      <AT>
        http://geizhals.at/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html
      </AT>
    </Preisvergleiche>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
  <Netzteil Name="">
    <Daten Min="-1" Max="0" Quali="0" TDP="0"/>
    <Preisvergleiche/>
    <Testberichte/>
  </Netzteil>
</Netzteile>
```




Das ganze als vorgeschmack auf das nächste Release. Dort werde ich das Dateiformat nochmals umstellen, diesmal auf etwas standardkonformes. 
Und dann sollte es dann auch endlich Rückwärtskompatibel bleiben. So dass nicht nur die neuste Version noch funktioniert

Die Version Selber wird irgendwann über das Osterwochenende  kommen


----------



## Multithread (3. April 2015)

Neues Release online:
Version 1.6

Changelog:
+ Einstellungen jetzt als XML gespeichert
+ Netzteile nun als XML geladen
+ Mehr Netzteile/Suchmaschinenresultate und Testberichte
-Versionen 1.2-1.5 Sind nicht mehr updatefähig aufgrund von änderungen am Dateisystem auf dem Server.


Nächste änderungen:
1. GPU's umstellen auf XML
2. Export der aktuellen Konfig
3. Import der aktuellen Konfig
4. PCI-E Rails und maximaler Verbrauch auf PCI-E denn Netzteilen hinzufügen wo bekannt
5. Aufgrund von 4 ungeeignete Netzteile bei Graka Kombinationen ausblenden zb. kein E10 400Watt bei Grafikkarten über 190Watt


Weitere Anregungen sind wie immer willkommen.


----------



## unLieb (3. April 2015)

Die 1.6er Version hast du aber noch nicht hochgeladen oder?


----------



## Rho (3. April 2015)

Ich vermute mal, er hat nur vergessen den Text im Info-Dialog anzupassen. Zumindest werden die Einstellungen als XML gespeichert.


----------



## unLieb (3. April 2015)

Naja, wenn ich die verlinke Version herunter lade, dann ist es immer noch Version 1.5.


----------



## Rho (3. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass er einfach vergessen hat Change-Log und Versionsnummer im About-Dialog zu aktualisieren. Jedenfalls unterscheidet sich die Datei zu der aus dem 1.5-Release und auch die von ihm genannte Änderung bezüglich der Einstellungen ist ja offensichtlich darin enthalten.


----------



## Multithread (3. April 2015)

unLieb schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich die verlinke Version herunter lade, dann ist es immer noch Version 1.5.


Jap, ist die Version 1.6. Habe vergessen in der Info die Version hoch zu setzen, schande über mich

Wenn du .xml dateien hast, hast du die richtige runtergeladen.

Wird über Ostern noch ne Version 1.7 geben. Dann mit den GPU's als XML und dem ausschliessen von einigen netzteilen wo zu wenige PCI-E anschlüsse oder zu wenig Leistung auf 12V vorhanden ist.


----------



## unLieb (5. April 2015)

Was mir noch auffällt, es werden mir keine Netzteile mehr vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Multithread (5. April 2015)

unLieb schrieb:


> Was mir noch auffällt, es werden mir keine Netzteile mehr vorgeschlagen.


Habs gesehen und mache jetzt gleich neues Release, hab grad nen passenden Stand.


Release Version 1.7
https://github.com/Multithread/PSU_Calculator/releases/tag/1.7

Bug behoben das keine NT's empfohlen wurden.
+ Aktuelle Konfig kann nun exportiert werden.
+ Konfig kann über den kopieren Button kopiert werden. Zb. für Debugging und weitergabe des Systems.


----------



## Crush182 (6. April 2015)

Ich habs auch mal wieder ausprobiert und es kommt immernoch recht gut hin 

Es wird gesagt: ~450W.
Mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig habe ich max. ~450W (  )erreicht (ich weiß, das kommt im normalen Gebrauch/Spielen sogut wie nie vor).

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: Warum braucht die R9 280 mehr Strom, als die HD 7950? (+40W)
Das sind ja eig. die gleichen Karten?
-Oder wird bei der HD 7950 die non-Boost Version benutzt? 

Und: Meint ihr, es wäre sinnvoll bei dem Punkt "Kühlung" auch "0-Lüfter" hinzu zu fügen?
...Denn theoretisch gibts ja auch Leute, die nur mit Gehäuselüftern kühlen.


----------



## Multithread (6. April 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch mal wieder ausprobiert und es kommt immernoch recht gut hin
> 
> Es wird gesagt: ~450W.
> Mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig habe ich max. ~450W (  )erreicht (ich weiß, das kommt im normalen Gebrauch/Spielen sogut wie nie vor).
> ...


Schön zu wissen das alles noch richtig Funktioniert. Und auch sehr das es Leute gibt die das Tool regelmässig testen und Fehler auch hier melden
Gilt auch für unLieb^^

Dem muss Ich mal nachgehen.
Vermutlich aber ist die non Boost drin.

Kann Ich machen, Ist zum glück ne kleinigkeit, leider eine die es erst in der Nächsten Version geben wird. Kann das noch nicht über normale Updates einspielen.


----------



## Multithread (12. April 2015)

So, erstmal Version 1.8 Released. 

Diese ist Stabil, und hat 2 erweiterungen erhalten:
1. Stecker+ Railverteilung werden in den Empfehlungen nun beachtet.
2. Speicherort der Daten zwischen AppData und dem ort der Exe wählbar.

Nächster Punkt könnte Sein das Ich den ganzen Kleinkrams (Kühlung, OC, Festplatten,.., Zusatzkarten) ebenfalls mit einer Datei vom Server Lade und Dynamisch anzeige.
Danach dürfte es dann bald Version 2.0 geben, wo Ich dann so schnell nichts mehr am Code machen möchte, sondern möglichst alles über die Dateien im Download.


----------



## S754 (12. April 2015)

Warum kommt bei deinem Netzteil Rechner immer mehr heraus als beim BeQuiet Netzteil Rechner?


----------



## Multithread (12. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Warum kommt bei deinem Netzteil Rechner immer mehr heraus als beim BeQuiet Netzteil Rechner?


Wie 'mehr'? Habs nmal mit der 2600k+290X Kombi Probiert, BeQuiet sagt 500 Watt, meiner rund 400 Watt.

Poste doch bitte mal die Konfig die du ausgewählt hast:
1. Button "Kopiere Informationen" unten in der Mitte drücken.
2. Im Forum die Werte die sich dann im Zwischenspeicher befinden einfügen^^

Das sieht dann etwa so aus:


Spoiler





```
<Choosen>
  <Component Name="AMD Radeon R9 290x" TDP="250" Type="GPU"/>
  <Component Name="0" TDP="0" Type="LED">
    <Data>
      <Stecker Molex="0"/>
    </Data>
  </Component>
  <Component Name="0" TDP="0" Type="Kaltlicht">
    <Data>
      <Stecker Molex="0"/>
    </Data>
  </Component>
  <Component Name="2" TDP="8" Type="SSD">
    <Data>
      <Stecker Sata="2"/>
    </Data>
  </Component>
  <Component Name="Intel Core i7 2600(k)" TDP="95" Type="CPU"/>
  <Component Name="0" TDP="0" Type="HDD">
    <Data>
      <Stecker Sata="0"/>
    </Data>
  </Component>
  <Component Name="1" TDP="5" Type="Laufwerke">
    <Data>
      <Stecker Sata="1"/>
    </Data>
  </Component>
  <Component Name="5" TDP="10" Type="Lüfter"/>
  <Watt>
    393
  </Watt>
</Choosen>
```


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Super. 

Gerade mal gecheckt und bei mir kommt in etwa da gleiche raus, wie beim beQuiet-Kalkulator.
Dieser hier hat aber die bessere Oberfläche und mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Mrtn103 (26. Mai 2015)

Die CPU AMD A8 7650K fehlt wenn ich mich nicht irre 
https://www.alternate.de/AMD/A8-7650K-CPU/html/product/1194854?event=search


----------



## Multithread (7. Juni 2015)

Mit der Vorstellung von AMD's Fury, werde ich die Liste dann wieder rundum Aktualisieren, damit wieder alles neue dabei ist, hoffe Ich finde alles.


----------



## Wortakrobat (7. Juni 2015)

Sehr schönes Proggi...


----------



## Multithread (20. Juni 2015)

So, Version 2.0 ist draussen.

Titan-X und GTX980 Ti kommen wohl nachher erstmal als kurzupdate.

Später folgt dann Fiji und AMD's 'neue' 300er Serie

Ausserdem steht eine Aktualisierung der Netzteilliste an.

Und über alle solchen Änderungen lädt das Tool nun direkt runter und Informiert den Benutzer das sich was geändert hat.


----------



## Multithread (21. Juni 2015)

Es gab leider noch ein Problem beim Download das erst jetzt von mir bemerkt wurde: Umlaute wurden nicht korrekt heruntergeladen, da das Encoding nicht stimmte.

Ich habe das Encoding nun auf UTF-8 festgesetzt beim Download, damit passt die anzeige wieder

Hotfix ist bereits in Version 2 eingespielt beim Release.


----------



## Multithread (5. Juli 2015)

Netzteilliste Aktualisiert:

Hinzugefügt:
- BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 850/1000/1200 Watt
- Superflower HX Golden Green 550
- Superflower Fanless Platinum 430/500

Entfernt:
- L8 400 Watt

Gesucht: 
Ersatz für das L8 300 Watt
Andere Netzteile zum entfernen aus der liste


----------



## donkong1 (30. Juli 2015)

Das Programm is schrott.
Es fehlt noch Hardware in der Liste.
wie z.b. intel core i3 530 2.93 ghz

Wollt nämlich mal Nachprüfen ob mein Netzteil 450 watt Coolermaster GM Series Modular für meine KFA² GeForce GTX 750 OC, 2GB GDDR5 genug leistung hat weil der nt lüfter vor ein paar Wochen sich nicht mehr drehte.


----------



## unLieb (30. Juli 2015)

Das Programm ist schrott weil ein 5,5 Jahre alter Prozessor nicht aufgeführt ist. Ja das nenne ich mal wirklich konstruktive Kritik!


----------



## Multithread (2. August 2015)

donkong1 schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch Hardware in der Liste.
> wie z.b. intel core i3 530 2.93 ghz


Ja, genauso wie pentium I,II,III,IV,RISC's wie der Chip der PS1, sämtliche ARM CPU's und noch so manch anderer Schinken. Aber das ist eigentlich kein Problem, denn dafür gäbe es ja das Forum hier

Und wenn meine Software deshalb schrott ist, benutzt du hoffentlich Linux, denn dein Windows dürfte weder Chinesisch, noch Japanisch, noch Russisch können
Oh warte, Linux kann ja keine Exen ausführen, am besten Benutzt du nur noch Glühbirnen und sonst nichts was Elektrisch ist, sonst könnte es ja etwas nicht können.


----------



## DragoCubX (24. August 2015)

Finde es etwas eigenartig, dass sich zwischen den beiden Luftkühlungen nur 5W Unterschied bilden. Wenn CPU-OC ausgewählt ist, sollten bei der 2 Lüfter-Version noch mindestens 15W mehr oder so eingerechnet werden.

Ansonsten klasse Tool, wenn es recht hat, kann ich bedenkenlos auf ein 7970er Crossfire umsteigen


----------



## WaggelDaggel88 (7. November 2015)

Erstmal HALLO und Vielen Dank für das NT Proggi sehr NICE
Habe mir nach und nach ein System zusammen gestellt wie es mir Passt und Gefällt! Habe mir jetzt vor 2 Tagen eine zweite GTX 670 reingeklatscht und dafür extra ein zweites NT 500Watt  verbaut nur für die zweite GTX 670. 
Habe beim zusammen stellen des Systems das NZ kommplet vergessen und dank deinem Proggi. herausgefunden das Mein 450Watt NT übelst ÜBERLASTET ist aber habe bis Jetzt noch keine Probleme bekommen. Auf dem Bild ist es deutlich sichtbar!!
Laut PSU 637 Watt an einem 450Watt NT das der PC überhaupt angeht wundert mich ja schon
Hoffe es bleibt auch so bis ich ein gescheites 1000Watt NT habe!!
Werde jetzt gleich beide GTX 670 an das 500Watt NT klemmen!.


----------



## Multithread (10. November 2015)

Wäre wohl mal an der Zeit das Ich die GPU's und CPU's aktuallisiere, Netzteile habe Ich dazwischen mal nachgefahren


----------



## S754 (10. April 2016)

Wird der Kalkulator überhaupt noch aktiv betreut oder ist der tot?


----------



## unLieb (10. April 2016)

Sieht tot aus!


----------



## lowskill (15. April 2016)

Kann ja jeder selbst erweitern bzw. aktualisieren: GitHub - Multithread/PSU_Calculator: A Calculator for finding the right PSU for your PC-System.


----------



## unLieb (15. April 2016)

Blöd nur wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat wie das Ganze funktioniert!


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Ist die zum Download angebotene Version die neueste und aktuell?


----------



## unLieb (17. April 2016)

Nein ist nicht aktuell!


----------



## Multithread (17. April 2016)

unLieb schrieb:


> Sieht tot aus!


Nicht ganz, nur fast



unLieb schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht aktuell!


Doch, die Programmversion ist aktuell. Nur die Graka und CPU Listen sind nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Es fehlen die Neuerscheinungen der letzten 12 Monate.


----------



## unLieb (17. April 2016)

Na das meinte ich doch damit dass der Datenstand nicht aktuell ist! Bin nur immer zu faul mir einen Wolf zu schreiben, bzw. mein Hirn ist immer schneller als meine Finger.


----------



## haeufi (9. Februar 2017)

Habe heute mal die Skylake, Kaby Lake, AMD R7 3xx, AMD R9 3xx, AMD RX 4xx, NVidia GTX 1xxx eingebunden, pull request gemacht und es wurde vorhin vom Admin angenommen, aber die version ist nicht aktualisiert... hab ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (14. November 2022)

Lange nicht mehr hier gewesen, denke mal das Programm sollte sich die Daten beim Start ziehen, d.h. ein Programm Update wäre nicht nötig.

Aber ich glaube, der Server, wo die Daten liegen ist nicht mehr da..


----------



## unLieb (15. November 2022)

Ich kann es noch zur Verfügung stellen mit etwas aktuelleren Datensätzen, wenn du dem mehr Vertrauen schenken willst, als Online-Rechnern von BeQuiet und Co.


----------

